# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Ο Τράπαλης δεν εγκατέλειψε...

## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ο θρυλικός συγγραφέας των βιβλίων 'Ηλεκτρονικές Κατασκευές", "Εφηρμοσμένα Ηλεκτρονικά", "Τηλεόρασις δι' Όλους" και άλλων βιβλίων των δεκαετιών 60-70 δεν παραιτήθηκε τελικά από τη συγγραφή!

Οι παλιότεροι θα θυμάστε τα κυκλώματα αυτών των βιβλίων με τα πολλά προβλήματα, τους ενισχυτές, πομπούς μεσαίων και βραχέων κυμάτων που προσπαθούσαμε να βγάλουμε στον αέρα την εποχή της εφηβείας με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα αλλά έχοντας κερδίσει σε εμπειρίες και γνώση, έστω και από τα λάθη...

Πάντα είχα ένα ενδιαφέρον για αυτά τα βιβλία, όχι για το μη άρτιο επίπεδό τους (δύσκολο για τις συνθήκες της εποχής) αλλά για το γεγονός ότι ήταν πρωτοποριακά στο είδος τους τότε.

Κάποια χρονική στιγμή ο κ. Τράπαλης εξαφανίστηκε από το προσκήνιο της συγγραφής αλλά δεν παραιτήθηκε. Άλλαξε ενδιαφέροντα και στράφηκε στη μεταφυσική και το μυστικισμό. Μετά από επανειλημμένες έρευνες στο Διαδίκτυο εντόπισα αυτά εδώ:

http://hellenicpress.gr/index.php?op...mid=65&lang=el

http://heliotypon.wordpress.com/2009.../#comment-6389

Ζητώ συγνώμη για ο,τιδήποτε περίεργο ή σκανδαλιστικό εμφανιστεί στο παραπάνω blog (πχ ο τίτλος του), η ερώτηση προς τον Τράπαλη από το μέλος "Δημήτρης" είναι δική μου. Περιμένω να απαντήσει...

----------


## dalai

Tελικα τι ειναι αυτο που μας κανει να το "χανουμε" απο τα πολλα ηλεκτρονικα ?
Το ανησυχο πνευμα του ηλεκτρονικου αραγε...?

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, η ερώτηση ήταν: "Τι μπορεί να ωθήσει έναν ηλεκτρονικό στην ενασχόληση με το μυστικισμό και να εγκαταλείψει τα ηλεκτρονικά";
Καλύτερα να ρωτήσεις τον ίδιο να σου απαντήσει...

----------


## edgar

Προσωπικά , αν μου επιτρέπετε να πώ , θεωρώ οτι υπάρχουν τόσα ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα στον κόσμο (της επιστήμης) που πολύ απλά η ενασχόληση με τις μεταφυσικές και φιλοσοφικές εκφάνσεις  της ζωής απλά ωχριούν. 

   Ωραία η απορία , " τί μπορεί τελικά να κάνει κάποιον ,ο οποίος ασχολείται με εναν τομέα που ουσιαστικά προσφέρει αστείρευτη ενασχόληση, να στραφεί στην μεταφυσική θεώρηση των πραγμάτων". Μήπως είναι η τελμάτωση της γνώσης? Αδυνατώ να πιστέψω πως αυτος ο άνθρωπος τα έμαθε όλα και στραφηκε στην συγκεκριμένη κατευθηνση. Μήπως είναι κάποιου είδους διορατικότητα προς ένα μεγαλύτερο πεδίο γνώσης , τόσο μεγάλο που ο ανθρώπινος νους δεν μπορεί να συλλάβει? Αν είναι έτσι , τότε είναι μάλλον μάταιο.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Δημήτρη το θέμα είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον, συγχαρητήρια.

Προσωπικά έσπευσα να αγοράσω τα 2 πρώτα βιβλία του "Αθανάσιου Γ. Τράπαλη, Ηλεκτρονικού", όταν κυκλοφόρησαν, το 1967.  

Σε μια εποχή που η απουσία  από την ελληνική αγορά τέτοιων βιβλίων  ήταν αισθητή και η ανάγκη και δίψα για αυτά έκδηλη.
  Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι το 1ο βιβλίο («Ηλεκτρονικές Κατασκευές») , πριν περάσει χρόνος από τη έκδοσή του κυκλοφόρησε σε Β’ έκδοση, ενώ την ίδια χρονιά (1967) κυκλοφορούσε και το 2ο βιβλίο, με τίτλο «Εφηρμοσμένα Ηλεκτρονικά». (Τιμή δρχ.100). 

Νομίζω ότι τα εκλαικευμένα και πρακτικά αυτά βιβλία , με σχέδια κυκλωμάτων ερασιτεχνικών κατασκευών, ήταν ένα πολύ χρήσιμο και σημαντικό βήμα στην ιστορία των ηλεκτρονικών στη χώρα μας. 
  Ανεξάρτητα από τα αναμφισβήτητα μειονεκτήματα, λάθη κλπ. Που τουλάχιστον δεν ήταν σκόπιμα, όπως συνέβαινε με άλλα δημοσιεύματα της εποχής αλλά και μεταγενέστερα. Και που πρέπει να κριθούν όχι με σημερινά αυστηρά κριτήρια, αλλά με τα κριτήρια  των ελληνικών συνθηκών της εποχής.

Μιας εποχής που ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός στη χώρα μας ήταν  για  τους πιο πολλούς από εμάς «άπιαστο όνειρο», η ερασιτεχνική δραστηριότητα στρεφόταν αναγκαστικά  παράνομα στα μεσαία  και  οι μόνες πηγές  ήταν  ξενόγλωσσες ή κακά μεταφρασμένες. 
Που δεν υπήρχαν κομπιούτερ, διαδίκτυο, ούτε  καλά-καλά  τηλεόραση. 

Τα βιβλία του Τράπαλη, απευθυνόμενα  «εις κάθε ασχολούμενον με την ωραίαν αυτήν επιστήμην, η οποία ονομάζεται ηλεκτρονική»,   περιείχαν σχέδια κυκλωμάτων ηλεκτρονικών κατασκευών, (πομποί, δέκτες, ραδιοτηλέφωνα, ενισχυτές  Hi Fi  τηλεκατεύθυνση κλπ.) οι οποίες  «είναι δυνατόν να κατασκευασθούν από άτομα»,  με  υλικά που υπήρχαν στην ελληνική αγορά και τις αντίστοιχες τιμές τους.
  Γραμμένα «ειδικώς δια μίαν νεαν τάξιν ατόμων, η οποία τον τελευταίον καιρό άρχισε να αναπτύσσει την δραστηριότητά της και εις την χώραν μας. Τους ερασιτεχνικώς και επαγγελματικώς ασχολουμένους εις τα ηλεκτρονικά».

Βιβλία  κιτρινισμένα  και  φθαρμένα που, με υπογραμμίσεις, διορθώσεις και σημειώσεις της εποχής, εξακολουθούν μετά από 43 χρόνια να καταλαμβάνουν τη θέση τους στη βιβλιοθήκη του shack και το φυλλομέτρημά  τους να  ζωντανεύει αναμνήσεις πολλών κατασκευών και να προκαλεί ρίγη συγκίνησης και νοσταλγίας.
Ας είναι καλά ο συγγραφέας τους και να ασχολείται με τις φιλοσοφικές και πνευματικές   αναζητήσεις του. 

Εμείς δεν τον ξεχνάμε.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Δημήτρη καλά έκανες και τον ρώτησες, κι εγώ με αφορμή το post σου τον ρωτάω τα ανάλογα! Για να δούμε τί θα απαντήσει (αν απαντήσει)....

----------


## Red Flower

"Τι μπορεί να ωθήσει έναν ηλεκτρονικό στην ενασχόληση με το μυστικισμό και να εγκαταλείψει τα ηλεκτρονικά";
Τι άλλο;
Η άγνοια και τα γεράματα!

----------


## SRF

> "Τι μπορεί να ωθήσει έναν ηλεκτρονικό στην ενασχόληση με το μυστικισμό και να εγκαταλείψει τα ηλεκτρονικά";
> Τι άλλο;
> Η άγνοια και τα γεράματα!



Συγγνώμη το να αποφασίσει να ασχοληθεί με οτιδήποτε αποκλειστικά η συγχρόνως, είναι επιλογή του, αλλά αυτό το συμπέρασμα της εγκατάληψης των ηλεκτρονικών από που εξήχθει? 
Δεν λέω ότι δεν θα ήταν αναμενόμενο για τον συγκεκριμένο, απλά διερωτάμαι πως σου προέκυψε!

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Όπως ήταν φανερό ήδη από τα πρώτα βιβλία του, ο Τράπαλης δεν ήταν απλά ένας ηλεκτρονικός περιορισμένος στη στενή έννοια του όρου. 
Ήταν ένα άτομο με ευρύτερη μόρφωση και ενδιαφέροντα, με στοχαστική, ερευνητική και πειραματική διάθεση και με ικανότητα να βλέπει πέρα από την επιστήμη του και την εποχή του. Καλός γνώστης και χειριστής της γλώσσας μας και με γνώσεις Αγγλικής, που τότε δεν είχαν όλοι.  
Δεν γνωρίζω την ηλικία του, τα βιβλία του όμως μου έδιναν την εντύπωση ενός νέου τότε που γράφτηκαν (1965) ανθρώπου, ηλικίας 25-30 ; ετών , 70-75 ; ετών σήμερα . 
Με τελειωμένες σπουδές ηλεκτρονικών / ραδιοηλεκτρολογίας αλλά και με  σίγουρη ερασιτεχνική κατασκευαστική και πειραματική εμπειρία.
Πρέπει να ήταν αναγνώστης του Radio Amateurs Handbook και άλλων βιβλίων και περιοδικών με ερασιτεχνικές κατασκευές (Τεχνική Εκλογή κλπ) και να είχε ασχοληθεί με ερασιτεχνικές κατασκευές ενισχυτών και πομπών μεσαίων και βραχέων, ακόμα και τηλεόρασης.
Το ενδιαφέρον του για φιλοσοφικά, ψυχολογικά και παραψυχολογικά θέματα πρέπει να προυπήρχε.
Άλλωστε δεν είναι το μόνο παράδειγμα  ερευνητή των ηλεκτρονικών με τέτοια πρώιμα ή όψιμα ενδιαφέροντα.
Υπάρχουν πλείστα όσα τέτοια παραδείγματα. 
Με γνωστότερα εκείνο του πρωτοπόρου του ασυρμάτου, Άγγλου φυσικού  Sir Oliver Lodge, που ασχολήθηκε ερευνητικά με την συνέχιση της ζωής και μετά τον θάνατο, του μεγάλου Σέρβου εφευρέτη Nicola Tesla κ.ά. 
Αλλά και Ελλήνων, όπως του πρωτοπόρου του ελληνικού Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού και εκ των ιδρυτών της ΕΕΡ Γεώργιου Γεράρδου, SV1AG, του πρωτοπόρου του Ασυρμάτου Πέτρου Γκράβιγκερ, μέλους της "Ένωσης Ερασιτεχνών Ασυρμάτου" (1926) κ. ά.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ο Πέτρος Γκράβιγγερ και ο Γιώργος Ζαρίφης ήταν από τους πρώτους Έλληνες ραδιοερασιτέχνες αλλά ο Γκράβιγγερ εγκατέλειψε νωρίς το ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό και τα ηλεκτρονικά και στράφηκε στο μυστικισμό. Έκανε πολλές μεταφράσεις τέτοιων έργων. Δεν γνωρίζω την μετέπειτα πορεία του διότι δεν ασχολούμαι με το μυστικισμό, γνωρίζω ότι δεν είναι πια στη ζωή. Κατά τη γνώμη μου η ενασχόληση με διάφορα ζητήματα πέρα από την ειδικότητα είναι δείγμα φιλερευνητικού και ανήσυχου πνεύματος.

Ο Τράπαλης είχε ασχοληθεί και με άλλα θέματα εκείνη την εποχή εκτός των ηλεκτρονικών, όπως η "Θεωρία της Ενέργειας των Φωτονίων". Το κείμενο αυτό όμως δεν έχει επιστημονική ισχύ διότι ο συγγραφέας τότε αγνοούσε τους νόμους της Κβαντικής Φυσικής. Ισχυρή απόδειξη αντεπιστημονικότητας της παραπάνω μελέτης είναι το παράδειγμα για τη φωτοβολία του λαμπτήρα φθορισμού κοντά στην κεραία ενός πομπού. 

Ο Τράπαλης ισχυριζόταν ότι το ηλεκτρομαγνητικό κύμα ενός πομπού προκαλούσε ιονισμό σε λαμπτήρα φθορισμού λόγω απορρόφησης κβάντων της ακτινοβολίας του από τα άτομα της φθορίζουσας ουσίας με το σκεπτικό ότι αν τοποθετηθεί τέτοιος λαμπτήρας κοντά σε κεραία πομπού, φωτοβολεί (φαινόμενο που είναι αληθινό).

Το ενεργειακό κβάντο της συχνότητας ενός πομπού μεσαίων ή βραχέων κυμάτων είναι ανεπαρκές για να προκαλέσει κβαντική διέγερση του αερίου ή της φθορίζουσας ουσίας. Ποσοτικά, το γινόμενο Ε=h.f για συχνότητα πχ f=10MHz δίνει ενέργεια  Ε=6,63.10-27 J (δέκα εις την  μείον εικοστή εβδόμη τζάουλ) ενώ οι ενεργειακές στάθμες των ατόμων βρίσκονται  σε τάξη μεγέθους eV (1 ηλεκτρονιοβόλτ = 1,6.10-19 J, δέκα εις την μείον δεκαεννέα τζάουλ),πολλές τάξεις μεγέθους πιο πάνω. Η σταθερά h=6,63.10-34 J.s είναι η σταθερά του Planck.

Παρ' όλα αυτά ο λαμπτήρας φωτοβολεί διότι η ισχυρή ένταση του Η/Μ πεδίου θέτει σε ταλάντωση τα ελεύθερα φορτία μέσα στο σωλήνα προκαλώντας ιονισμό από κρούσεις και έναρξη αγωγιμότητας στο περιεχόμενο αέριο, ο σωλήνας μετατρέπεται σε κεραία πλάσματος και ακολουθεί ροή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος με συνέπεια τον ιονισμό του αερίου (αδρανούς + υδραργύρου), την εκπομπή υπεριώδους ακτινοβολίας, τη διέγερση της φθορίζουσας ουσίας και, τελικά, την εκπομπή φωτός. Αυτό αναιρεί τη θέση του Τράπαλη για την επάρκεια της ενέργειας των κβάντουμ της κεραίας ώστε να προκαλέσουν διέγερση. 

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα ραδιοκύματα γι' αυτό το λόγο είναι μη ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία.

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι για να ερμηνευτεί σωστά το φαινόμενο χρειάζονται γνώσεις Φυσικής και εκείνη την εποχή μάλλον η εκπαίδευση κάποιων ηλεκτρονικών στη Φυσική δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα επαρκής ώστε να είναι σε θέση να ερμηνεύουν σωστά τα φαινόμενα. 

Συμπέρασμα: Για να λειτουργήσει κάποιος επιστημονικά και να είναι σε θέση να υποβάλλει μια θεωρία ή ένα φαινόμενο σε κριτική πρέπει να έχει τη θεωρητική υποδομή και να γνωρίζει τις μεθόδους έρευνας της συγκεκριμένης επιστήμης.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

> Συγγνώμη το να αποφασίσει να ασχοληθεί με οτιδήποτε αποκλειστικά η συγχρόνως, είναι επιλογή του, αλλά αυτό το συμπέρασμα της εγκατάληψης των ηλεκτρονικών από που εξήχθει? 
> Δεν λέω ότι δεν θα ήταν αναμενόμενο για τον συγκεκριμένο, απλά διερωτάμαι πως σου προέκυψε!



Το συμπέρασμα της"εγκατάλειψης των ηλεκτρονικών" ήταν δική μου κακή διατύπωση. Ήθελα να γράψω "η εγκατάλειψη της συγγραφής βιβλίων σχετικών με τα ηλεκτρονικά".

----------


## gf

Το βρηκα! Εκδοση 3η 1974.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Σας ανεβάζω το πρώτο σχέδιο από αυτό το βιβλίο. Πρόκειται για τον πομπό μεσαίων ισχύος 400W με λυχνίες.

Προσοχή! Η δημοσίευση γίνεται για καθαρά ιστορικούς λόγους! Εκτός ότι απαγορεύεται η πειρατεία, υπάρχουν πολλά λάθη στο κύκλωμα και η κατασκευή είναι επικίνδυνη.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Και ένας πομπός της κατηγορίας QRP.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Και ο πρώτος μου πομπός στα μεσαία κύματα την εποχή 1979-80, αυτοταλάντωτος, με επικίνδυνο τροφοδοτικό και με προβληματικό σύστημα σύζευξης κεραίας.

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Μάλλον υπάρχει εμπορικό ενδιαφέρον με τα θέματα αυτά ίσως ελέω Χαρδαβέλα και Λιακόπουλου γι' αυτό έβγαλε αυτά τα βιβλία.Ίσως πάλι δεν μπορεί να ασχοληθεί με τις εξελίξεις στην σημερινή κατάσταση των ηλεκτρονικών.

----------


## Thanos10

Ποιος θυμαται τον Αδαμο Κομπο εχει βγαλει και αυτος ενα βιβλιο με ηλεκτρονικες κατασκευες.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ένα βιβλίο του υπάρχει στα "Αρχεία", το "Πομπός Διαμορφώσεως Πλάτους". Κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι καλύτερο από το άλλο.

Δεν είναι εύκολο να παρακολουθείς συνεχώς τις εξελίξεις στα ηλεκτρονικά. Σε κάποια άλλη πιο θεωρητική επιστήμη όπως πχ η Φυσική ή η Ψυχολογία είναι ευκολότερο να το κάνεις διαβάζοντας.

Και μια αξιοπρεπής προσπάθεια για στερεοφωνικό ενισχυτή, βέβαια χωρίς αρνητική ανάδραση και με πολύ χαμηλή ευαισθησία, χαμηλή ακόμη και για κρυσταλλική κεφαλή πικάπ (περίπου 1Vrms για ισχύ εξόδου 15W σύμφωνα με δικούς μου υπολογισμούς). Με αυτό το σχέδιο ήλθα σε επαφή μέσω ενός ξαδέρφου μου που ήθελε να το κατασκευάσει τη δεκαετία του 70, όταν είχε τελειώσει την τότε σχολή ραδιοτεχνίας Κλίμενς.

----------


## Thanos10

Ειχα φιαξει κατι κατασκευες απο το βιβλιο του θυμαμαι δουλευαν.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δύο κυκλώματα από του Κόμπου και τέρμα τα μεσαιατζίδικα, για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε!

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Μάλλον υπάρχει εμπορικό ενδιαφέρον με τα θέματα αυτά ίσως ελέω Χαρδαβέλα και Λιακόπουλου γι' αυτό έβγαλε αυτά τα βιβλία.Ίσως πάλι δεν μπορεί να ασχοληθεί με τις εξελίξεις στην σημερινή κατάσταση των ηλεκτρονικών.



Την εποχή του Oliver Lodge, του Nicola Tesla κ.ά. δεν υπήρχε κανένας Χαρδαβέλας κλπ.  Οι πρωτοπόροι αυτοί ερευνητές ξεπέρασαν τα διαχωριστικά όρια επιστήμης και μεταφυσικής από εμπορικό ενδιαφέρον;  Ή επειδή αδυνατούσαν να ασχοληθούν με τις επιστημονικές εξελίξεις της εποχής τους, των οποίων αντίθετα σαφώς προηγήθηκαν;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Να το ξαναπώ: Η αλλαγή ή η επέκταση των ενδιαφερόντων δείχνει ερευνητικό πνεύμα, ανεξάρτητα από το αν ο "ερευνητής" γνωρίζει τη μεθοδολογία του τομέα του ή όχι. Αν η έρευνα είναι επιστημονική, τότε απαιτείται συμμόρφωση προς την επιστημονική μέθοδο. Αυτό όμως δεν εμποδίζει τον καθένα να επιθυμεί να ερευνά ό,τι θέλει.

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Νόμισα ότι είναι στα όρια της φιλοσοφίας και όχι της επιστήμης με τις  μεταφυσικές του ανησυχίες.Μάλλον δεν με βοήθησε η αντίληψη μου.
Όσο προχωράει κανείς στην επιστήμη τόσο πιο πολλά μεταφυσικά ερωτήματα του δημιουργούνται.Τότε χρειάζεται μεγάλη ισορροπία. Φυσικά και στα μεταφυσικής υφής θέματα χρειάζεται μεγάλη κατάρτιση όταν απευθύνεσαι στο ευρύτερο κοινό γιατί είναι πιθανό κάποιος  να επηρεαστεί θετικά ή αρνητικά.Κατά την άποψή μου χρειάζονται μεγάλες φιλοσοφικές γνώσεις.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Η σοβαρή έρευνα χρειάζεται και την αντίστοιχη υποδομή και κανόνες. Όταν γίνεται μια επιστημονική δημοσίευση σε ένα έγκυρο περιοδικό (journals, πχ το "The Lancet" για την Ιατρική, ή το "Science" για τη Φυσική) το άρθρο πριν δημοσιευτεί ελέγχεται από ομάδα κριτών (peers) και η δημοσίευση θεωρείται ότι έχει κριθεί (peer reviewed). Οι κριτές είναι ερευνητές-καθηγητές που έχουν έναν αριθμό δημοσιεύσεων και καλούνται από τη διεύθυνση του περιοδικού για να κρίνουν και να διορθώσουν ένα άρθρο πριν από τη δημοσίευσή του. Αυτό γίνεται για να διαπιστωθεί αν η εργασία βρίσκεται μέσα στα πλαίσια της μεθοδολογίας του συγκεκριμένου επιστημονικού τομέα και για την προστασία της επιστημονικής κοινότητας από λάθη και τσαρλατανισμούς. Κάθε τέτοιο περιοδικό δίνει κάποιο παράγοντα βαρύτητας στις δημοσιεύσεις ανάλογα με το κύρος του στην επιστημονική κοινότητα (impact factor). Επίσης παράγοντας βαρύτητας υπολογίζεται για κάθε δημοσίευση ανάλογα με τις αναφορές (citations) που κάνουν άλλοι επιστήμονες στις δημοσιεύσεις τους. Υπάρχουν τα κατάλληλα λογισμικά εργαλεία για τέτοιους υπολογισμούς. Περισσότερα μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impact_factor

Τα επιστημονικά άρθρα προέρχονται από ομάδες πανεπιστημιακών ή ερευνητών από άλλα ερευνητικά κέντρα (πχ Max Planck στη Γερμανία ή το Κ.Π.Ε. Δημόκριτος στην Ελλάδα) που έχουν και σχέσεις με τα ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ. Για την αξιολόγηση του επιστημονικού έργου δεν λαμβάνονται δημοσιεύσεις σε περιοδικά όπως Το Τρίτο Μάτι, Ελέκτορ, Μυστήρια του Σύμπαντος, HighTec κλπ τα οποία δεν είναι επιστημονικά (δεν ακολουθούν την επιστημονική μεθοδολογία). Τα έγκυρα περιοδικά έχουν την έγκριση της επιστημονικής κοινότητας. Από εκεί και πέρα, αν δεν ακολουθούνται οι προϋποθέσεις, η έρευνα δεν θεωρείται επιστημονική. Οπότε έρευνες του τύπου "Πως να Γνωρίσετε το Αστρικό Σώμα σας" δεν ανήκουν στο χώρο της επιστήμης. Τα κριτήρια είναι σαφή και έχουν τεθεί από τους ανθρώπους της επιστήμης και όχι από κάποια υπερκόσμια εξουσία. Ασχολήθηκα με τις φυσικές επιστήμες αλλά αντίστοιχα κριτήρια υπάρχουν και σε άλλους επιστημονικούς τομείς όπως Ιστορία, Αρχαιολογία, Φιλοσοφία κλπ.

Αυτά τα έγραψα κυρίως για τους νεώτερους και τους φοιτητές που ίσως δεν γνωρίζουν πως γίνεται σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο μια επιστημονική δημοσίευση. Ελπίζω να μη σας κούρασα...

----------


## phoenix_2007

Δημήτρη τα λες πάρα πολύ καλά! Βέβαια στο θέμα των reviewers έχω τις ενστάσεις μου (και όχι μόνο εγω) διότι πολλές φορές τα αρθρα προς κρίση στέλνονται σε καθηγητές-ερευνητές που μπορεί και να ασχολούνται με το ίδιο θέμα και τότε συμβαίνει το λεγόμενο "conflict of interest". Οπότε, σου απορρίπτουν το άρθρο και κερδίζοντας αυτοί χρόνο από το δικό σου πισογύρισμα δημοσιεύουν τις δικές τους εργασίες που είναι παρόμοιες με τη δική σου, την οποία όμως "έκοψαν". Βεβαίως μπορείς να πας σε άλλο περιοδικό αλλά μεχρι τότε έχουν δημοσιεύσει πρώτοι αυτοί και εσύ μένεις πίσω και εμφανίζεσαι δεύτερος και κατα'ι'δρωμένος, ενώ ήσουν πρώτος!

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Ξαναγυρίζοντας στα πρώτα βιβλία του Τράπαλη, πρέπει να τονισθεί, ιδιαίτερα για τους νεότερους, ότι δεν ήταν επιστημονικά συγγράμματα, αλλά πρακτικά βιβλιαράκια με σχέδια ερασιτεχνικών ηλεκτρονικών κατασκευών. Που επιχείρησαν να καλύψουν ένα μεγάλο και πραγματικό κενό στην Ελληνική βιβλιογραφία της εποχής (δεκαετία 1960). Πρέπει λοιπόν να κρίνονται έχοντας αυτό κυρίως υπ'όψιν.
Όπως γράφει και ο ίδιος, "Είμεθα της γνώμης ότι η απουσία από την Ελληνική αγορά ενός βιβλίου όπως το παρόν ήτο αισθητή. Με την αντίληψιν αυτήν επαφίομεν το βιβλίο αυτό εις την κρίσιν του αναγνώστου".

Πολύς λόγος έχει γίνει επίσης για λάθη στα σχέδια, που δυσκόλεψαν ή απογοήτευσαν και αγανάκτησαν πολλούς από όσους επιχείρησαν να τα κατασκευάσουν. Όμως τα σχέδια δεν είναι "τυφλοσούρτες". Απλά δίνουν κατευθύνσεις και ιδέες και η επιτυχία κάθε κατασκευής προυποθέτει κάποια στοιχειώδη γνώση, κρίση, μελέτη, προσοχή και πείρα.
Όπως σημείωνε ο ίδιος, "Θεωρούμεν σκόπιμον να αναφέρωμεν ότι το παρόν προορίζεται δι άτομα τα οποία έχουν τουλάχιστον στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις ραδιοηλεκτρολογίας και μια μικρή πείρα ή γνώση από κατασκευές".

Όσον αφορά τη μελέτη του πάνω στη θεωρία της ενέργειας των φωτονίων, ο ίδιος τονίζει ότι η εργασία του δεν επιχειρεί παρά μια "πειραματική απόδειξη της θεωρίας, της οποίας την μαθηματική ανάλυση αφήνομεν εις άλλους ερευνητάς".

Στη φωτο τα 2 αυτά βιβλία (έκδοσης 1967), που διατηρώ στη βιβλιοθήκη του shack, με έκδηλα τα σημάδια της φθοράς του χρόνου (43 χρόνια!).

----------


## klik

> Να το ξαναπώ: Η αλλαγή ή η επέκταση των ενδιαφερόντων δείχνει ερευνητικό πνεύμα, ανεξάρτητα από το αν ο "ερευνητής" γνωρίζει τη μεθοδολογία του τομέα του ή όχι...



ή ψυχοπαθολογική κατάσταση :Tongue2: 
π.χ. στην ψύχωση, το υποκείμενο ακούει φωνές που τον οδηγούν στο τι να κάνει... :W00t: 

Για τα σχέδια κατασκευών της εποχής εκείνης: τα περισσότερα σχέδια ήταν λάθος (π.χ. τεχνική εκλογή, ελέκτορ, κλπ)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Χωρίς να θέλω να αμφισβητήσω το όποιο έργο του εν λόγω συγγραφέα αλλά κρίνοντας καθαρά τα γραφόμενά του ειδικά σε κάποιο blog εκτιμώ πως πάσχει από κάποιου είδους ψυχική πάθηση από αυτές που συναντάμε συνήθως σε ηληκιωμένα άτομα, τύπου θρησκοληψίας, σύγχυσης του πραγματικού κόσμου με τον πλασματικό σε ένα μη σωστά αιματούμενο μυαλό κλπ. Γιατί σε έναν πραγματικό κόσμο με ρεαλιστικά προβλήματα πως θα μπορούσε η απάντηση για τη βελτίωση της ποιότητας της ζωής μας να είναι "Ο διαλογισμος, Ο δημιουργικος ορματισμος,η ασκηση τη μεσεας πυλης κ.α." όπως αναφέρει ανορθόγραφα στο συγκεκριμένο blog. Ας εκδόσει και εγχειρίδιο λειτουργίας προς τους... ναυτιλομένους της βιοπάλης για το πως θα εφαρμόσουν αυτές τις προτεινόμενες 'τεχνικές'. Αν κρίνω από τον χρόνο έκδοσης των βιβλίων του στα ηλεκτρονικά πρέπει να είναι μεγάλης ηλικίας και μπορώ να πιθανολογήσω πως πάσχει από κάποιας μορφής γεροντική άνια. Υπογραμμίζω πως δεν το αναφέρω περιφρονητικά ή ειρωνικά αλλά να επισημάνω πως πιθανά να χρίζει κάποιας βοήθειας από ειδικούς επιστήμονες.

Προσωπικά και κατα το δυνατόν αντικειμενικά κρίνοντας τα βιβλία του στα ηλεκτρονιοκά θα έλεγα ότι πιθανά μπορεί να ήταν τα μοναδικά στην Ελληνική γλώσσα με μεγάλη γκάμα σχεδίων αλλά κρίνοντας από την ανάλυση λειτουργίας των κυκλωμάτων που περιλαμβάνουν και δευτερευόντος από τα λάθη που εμπεριείχαν δεν θα έλεγα ότι αποτελούν κάποιο αξιοζήλευτο σύγγραμα, π.χ. συγκρίσιμο έστω και με τα σχετικά απλουστευμένα βιβλία του Ιδρύματος Ευκλείδη που για πολλές γενιές διδάχτηκαν στους σπουδαστές τεχνικών σχολών. Θα μπορούσαν να ήταν επιλογή από σχέδια περιοδικών του εξωτερικού ή έστω του POP22W αφού ούτε αυτά δούλευαν χωρίς διορθώσεις!

Σίγουρα δεν τίθεται θέμα σύγκρισης με άλλα παγκόσμια ονόματα επιστημόνων κατά τη γνωστή Ελληνική υπερβολή...!!! Κάποια πράγματα τέλος μπορεί να είναι πεζά και να μας προσγειώνουν στη γήινη πραγματικότητα, σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως θα πρέπει να αναφέρονται στην πραγματική τους διάσταση, ειδικά στην εποχή μας...!!!

Καλό απόγευμα!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δεν είπε κανείς ότι τα εν λογω κείμενα αποτελούν "κάποιο αξιοζήλευτο σύγγραμα" αλλά ότι εκείνη την εποχή δεν υπήρχε κάτι άλλο στο χώρο των κατασκευών, άρα ήταν μοναδικά στο είδος τους για την εποχή εκείνη. Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω να μη γίνονται χαρακτηρισμοί του τύπου "ο τάδε πάσχει από ψυχική νόσο" διότι οι διαγνώσεις ανήκουν στη σφαίρα της Ιατρικής η οποία έχει τη δική της δεοντολογία και το απόρρητό της.

Σίγουρα τα γραφόμενα στο νέο βιβλίο του Θανάση Τράπαλη δεν ανήκουν στο χώρο της επιστήμης και εδώ δεν είναι forum παραψυχολογίας. Θα ήθελα όμως να δω τον παλιό συγγραφέα Τράπαλη να επανέρχεται και να συζητά για την Ηλεκτρονική και τις εμπειρίες του γύρω από αυτήν!

Phoenix-2007, δυστυχώς ο κόσμος των επιστημόνων χαρακτηρίζεται από πάθη που εμφανίζονται παντού όπου υπάρχουν άνθρωποι. Ένα διδακτορικό ή μια θέση καθηγητή σε πανεπιστήμιο δεν απαλλάσσουν τον άνθρωπο από τις ψυχολογικές αδυναμίες του τις οποίες πρέπει να δουλέψει μόνος του ή με τη βοήθεια ειδικού αν θέλει να τις αντιμετωπίσει.

----------


## Hary Dee

> [...] και με τα σχετικά απλουστευμένα βιβλία του *Ιδρύματος Ευκλείδη* που για πολλές γενιές διδάχτηκαν στους σπουδαστές τεχνικών σχολών.[...]



Μία μικρή διόρθωση: Προφανώς αναφέρεσαι στα βιβλία του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδη.





> Θα ήθελα όμως να δω τον παλιό συγγραφέα Τράπαλη να επανέρχεται και να συζητά για την Ηλεκτρονική και τις εμπειρίες του γύρω από αυτήν!



Ξεκίνα με το να του δείξεις το παρόν τόπικ! Μετά ίσως ψηθεί με το όλο φόρουμ... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ο πιθανότερος τρόπος να κινητοποιηθεί ο Τράπαλης είναι μέσα από το blog που αρχικά έγραψε τις απόψεις του (http://heliotypon.wordpress.com/2009.../#comment-6389) πιστεύοντας βέβαια ότι θα επανέλθει και θα βρει την παραπομπή για αυτή την ανάρτηση.

----------


## itta-vitta

Αφού δεν τα κατάφερε σαν ηλεκτρονικός, φαίνεται ότι έχει τις αναζητήσεις του. Ψάχνει τρόπο να τα 'κονομίσει. Όταν ακούω το όνομά του "τρελαίνομαι". Έχω ακόμη υλικά από τον πομπό μεσαίων με τις δύο 811 πους - πουλ που δεν δούλεψε ποτέ. Έχω ακόμη τα επαγωγικά πηνία. Να τον βρω και να του τα hwsw ekei poy xerei. Ton m@l@ka. Πόσα λεφτά πεταμένα. Είμασταν τότε 16-17 χρονων, εγώ και κάτι φίλοι μου που προσπαθήσαμε να φτιάξουμε τον πομπό. Με τις πενιχρές μας οικονομίες από το χαρτζιλικι μας. Τα ίδια και με τον άλλον πομπό με τις δύο 807 πους πουλ.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Πάντως εγώ θα ήθελα να ακούσω (ή μάλλον να διαβάσω) τις απόψεις του.

----------


## sotron1

> Ξαναγυρίζοντας στα πρώτα βιβλία του Τράπαλη, 
> 
> Στη φωτο τα 2 αυτά βιβλία (έκδοσης 1967), που διατηρώ στη βιβλιοθήκη του shack, με έκδηλα τα σημάδια της φθοράς του χρόνου (43 χρόνια!).



 


Συγνώμη αλλά και εγώ μάζευα Τράπαλη.
Αλλά τι ηλικία έχει; εάν το 1967 έγραφε βιβλία, να υποθέσουμε ότι ήταν 30-35 χρονών τώρα πόσο είναι 70 -75.

----------


## Hary Dee

> Αλλά τι ηλικία έχει; εάν το 1967 έγραφε βιβλία, να υποθέσουμε ότι ήταν 30-35 χρονών τώρα πόσο είναι 70 -75.[/SIZE]



Ο Τράπαλης ή οι μισοί εδώ μέσα τι ηλικία έχουν;! :Rolleyes:  
Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι ο μέσος όρος ηλικίας στα hlektronika είναι πολύ ψηλός! Αυτό βέβαια έχει πολλά θετικά για εμάς που θέλουμε να ακούσουμε κάτι από έμπειρους στα ηλεκτρονικά ανθρώπους...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Από πληροφορίες που έχω ο Τράπαλης έγραψε το πρώτο του βιβλίο όταν ήταν φοιτητής ή τελειόφοιτος της Ανωτέρας Σχολής Ηλεκτρονικών στην οποία σπούδασε (Σχολή Ατόμ ή Αναστασιάδη). Πιθανολογώ την ηλικία του γύρω στα 65.

Βαγγέλη phoenix ξέχασα να σου γράψω προηγουμένως ότι ένα από τα χειρότερα κακά στο χώρο της επιστημονικής έρευνας δεν είναι τόσο το interest conflict (σκόπιμη καθυστέρηση δημοσίευσης από κριτές) όσο οι κατευθυνόμενες έρευνες. Αυτό διότι με μια σκόπιμη καθυστέρηση δημοσίευσης κάποιο επιστημονικό γαϊδούρι απλώς ωφελείται εις βάρος κάποιου άλλου ερευνητή αλλά με την κατευθυνόμενη έρευνα ζημιώνεται ολόκληρη η κοινωνία. Για παράδειγμα μια χημική βιομηχανία μπορεί να χρηματοδοτήσει έρευνα που να συμπεράνει ότι η ουσία της ή το φάρμακό της είναι αβλαβή και να το προπαγανδίσει (πχ η περίπτωση της θαλιδομίδης) με ολέθρια αποτελέσματα. Ακόμη δεν γνωρίζουμε με σαφήνεια αν οι ηλεκτρομαγνητικές ακτινοβολίες από κεραίες βάσης, κινητά τηλέφωνα, ασύρματα δίκτυα είναι ασφαλείς για το κοινό. Δεν γνωρίζουμε με σαφήνεια ποια είναι οι κίνδυνοι από την εξάπλωση των γενετικά τροποποιημένων οργανισμών κλπ. Σε κάθε έρευνα που λέει ότι υπάρχει κίνδυνος εμφανίζεται άλλη που λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει και πολλές από αυτές χρηματοδοτούνται από εταιρείες με σχετικά συμφέροντα.

Γιαυτό το λόγο πάρα πολλοί επιστήμονες, ιδιαίτερα όσοι δουλεύουν στη βασική έρευνα (πχ επιταχυντές και στοιχειώδη σωμάτια) υποστηρίζουν τη λογική της ανεξάρτητης βασικής έρευνας (χρηματοδότηση για προγράμματα που καθορίζονται από τους επιστήμονες και ό,τι ήθελε προκύψει). Από την άλλη οι χρηματοδότες (εταιρείες και κράτη) απαιτούν εφαρμοσμένη και κατευθυνόμενη έρευνα (νέα εμπορικά προϊόντα) που φέρνει κέρδος αλλά δεν προάγει απαραίτητα την επιστήμη.

Το συμπέρασμα δικό σας. 

Για τα βιβλία του Θανάση τώρα. Λοιπόν νομίζω ότι πάρα πολλά από αυτά τα κυκλώματα που είχε σχεδιάσει μάλλον δεν τα είχε δοκιμάσει. Πατώντας στη λογική κάποιων παρόμοιων κυκλωμάτων πρέπει να είχε σχεδιάσει και τα υπόλοιπα πιστεύοντας ότι θα λειτουργούν σωστά. Τράπαλη που είσαι;;; Είδες τι ενδιαφέρον έχουν τα βιβλία σου μεταξύ των δεινοσαύρων, χαχαχά!!!

"Τρελός Επιστήμονας από την νεολιθική εποχή"

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Σύμφωνα με μια πληροφορία που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο, 
ο Τράπαλης ήταν απόφοιτος της Ανωτέρας Σχολής Ηλεκτρονικών Αναστασιάδη.

"...Από τους πρώτους απόφοιτους αυτής της σχολής ήταν και ο Θανάσης     ο Τραπαλης ο όποιος συνέλεξε σε ένα μικρό βιβλίο που έγραψε ο ίδιος κάποια σχέδια     από κατασκευές που είχε κάνει κυρίως από πομπούς και ήταν τα πρώτα σχέδια     που κυκλοφόρησαν ελευθέρα και έτσι μπόρεσαν περισσότεροι που ενδιαφέρονταν     για τον Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμο να έχουν επιτέλους κάποια σχέδια ως βάση για να πειραματιστούν     και αυτοί περαιτέρω, γιατί στην προ Τραπαλη εποχή σχέδια δεν υπήρχαν και όσοι     είχαν καταφέρει κάτι να φτιάξουν το σχέδιο της κατασκευής τους το κρατούσαν     επτασφραγιστο μυστικό!..."
http://www.tiramola.com/Newsite/SXEDIA/SXEDIA.htm

Ο ιδρυτής της Σχολής Καθηγητής Μιχάλης Αναστασιάδης υπήρξε πρωτοπόρος της Ραδιοηλεκτρολογίας και των Ηλεκτρονικών στη χώρα μας και εμπνευστής του "ενδεικτικού Ραδιοηλεκτρολογίας" του Φυσικού Τμήματος του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών, που κάλυψε ένα μεγάλο κενό στην Ανώτατη εκπαίδευση Ηλεκτρονικών στην Ελλάδα.

Προσωπικά θυμάμαι καλά ότι όχι μόνο το 1960, που αποφοίτησα από το Γυμνάσιο και μπήκα με εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις στο Πανεπιστήμιο, αλλά και μέχρι που κόντευα να τελειώσω την Ιατρική, δεν υπήρχαν στη χώρα μας όχι Ανώτατες, αλλά ούτε καν Ανώτερες Σχολές Ηλεκτρονικών. 
Η Σχολή του Αναστασιάδη είχε χαρακτηρισθεί σαν Μέσης εκπαίδευσης. 
Από τους συμμαθητές μου όσοι "οπαδοί" των Ηλεκτρονικών δεν μπόρεσαν να δώσουν ή να μπουν σε Ανώτατα Εκπαιδευτικά Ιδρύματα ή να καταφύγουν για Ανώτερες Σπουδές Ηλεκτρονικών στο εξωτερικό, πράγμα πολύ δύσκολο και ανέφικτο τότε, κατέφυγαν στη Σχολή Αναστασιάδη.
Το 1965 δημιουργήθηκαν Ανώτερες Σχολές Ηλεκτρονικών, το πτυχίο τους όμως δεν αναγνωριζόταν ουσιαστικά σαν "Ανώτερο". 

Η Ελληνική βιβλιογραφία σε θέματα ηλεκτρονικών κατασκευών ήταν από πολύ πενιχρή έως ανύπαρκτη. 
Διαβάζαμε μόνο ξένα  βιβλία και περιοδικά, από τα λιγοστά που μπορούσαμε να βρούμε στα βιβλιοπωλεία. Και βέβαια τη ραδιοερασιτεχνική "βίβλο", το Radio Amateurs Handbook. Όμως ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός ήταν τότε για τους περισσότερους από εμάς "άπιαστο όνειρο" και έτσι αναγκαστικά στρεφόμαστε σε παράνομες λύσεις (μεσαία). Όμως τα σχέδια πομπών που βρίσκαμε προορίζονταν φυσικά για τις ραδιοερασιτεχνικές συχνότητες και όχι για τα μεσαία (εκτός εκείνων για τη μπάντα των 160μ). Επίσης πολλά από τα υλικά δεν υπήρχαν στην ελληνική αγορά και τότε δεν μπορούσες να τα φέρεις από το εξωτερικό.  
Το πρώτο πραγματικά "Ηλεκτρονικό" περιοδικό στην Ελλάδα, τα "Ηλεκτρονικά Νέα", κυκλοφόρησε τον Ιανουάριο του 1965, ενώ  τον Σεπτέμβριο του ίδιου έτους κυκλοφόρησε η "Τεχνική Εκλογή".

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ναι Κώστα, τη Ηλεκτρονικά Νέα ήταν το καλύτερο της εποχής του. Συγκρινόμενο με τα σημερινά (σχεδόν ανύπαρκτα) περιοδικά στέκεται ακόμη στο ύψος του. Τα Ηλεκτρονικά Νέα αρνήθηκαν πεισματικά να δημοσιεύσουν κατασκευές πειρατικών πομπών, κάτι που είχε τρομερή ζήτηση εκείνη την εποχή. Αυτό το έκαναν περιοδικά όπως η παλιά Τεχνική Εκλογή του Μαυρομμάτη και αύξησαν τις πωλήσεις τους οδηγώντας τα Ηλεκτρονικά Νέα στο μαρασμό. Είχα δει χαρακτηριστικά ανάλυση λειτουργίας τελεστικού ενισχυτή σε τεύχος των Η.Ν. της δεκαετίας του 60, ραδιοερασιτεχνικές κατασκευές, στερεοφωνικά, όργανα μέτρησης, θεωρία σχεδίασης κλπ. Ήταν πρωτοποριακά για την εποχή τους.

Όποιος έχει τεύχη από τα ΗΝ ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου μήπως ανεβάσω στα Αρχεία κάτι αξιόλογο.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Πάντως και η πρώτη Τεχνική Εκλογή (στο μικρό σχήμα) ήταν πολύ καλή. Από όσο θυμάμαι είχε πολύ λίγα θέματα για πομπούς. Για την ακρίβεια εγώ θυμάμαι ένα κύκλωμα 800W με γραμμικό το στάδιο εξόδου και παράξενη διαμόρφωση στο στάδιο οδήγησης. Αργότερα βέβαια το περιοδικό άλλαξε σχήμα και γέμισε με κατασκευές πομπών και ενισχυτών FM, εξακολούθησε όμως να δημοσιεύει ενδιαφέροντα θέματα μέχρι που έγινε απλώς διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο.

----------


## Red Flower

Την απάντηση μου προς τον Γιώργο Ανώνυμο #28 δεν την βλέπω. :Confused1: 
Ποιος συντελεστής την έσβησε επειδή δεν του άρεσε, χωρίς να αιτιολογήσει την ενέργειά του; :Cursing:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Μία μικρή διόρθωση: Προφανώς αναφέρεσαι στα βιβλία του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδη.



Σωστό, λάθος μου εκ παραδρομής!

Εκτιμώ πως ήμουν λίγο υπερβολικός στα γραφόμενά μου αλλά με... χαλάει κάπως το γεγονός πως διάφοροι από λίγο έως πολύ καταξιωμένοι ας τους πούμε διανοούμενος (πιο large από επιστήμονες) των θετικών επιστημών κάνουν μία στροφή προς το υπερφυσικό και εισάγουν έννοιες και ερμηνείες που δεν τις καταλαβαίνουν πρώτα οι ίδιοι, πόσο μάλλον να τις αποδώσουν σε τρίτους. Π.χ. στην τελευταία εκπομπή του Χαρδαβέλλα, ανεξάρτητα με τον αν την βλέπετε ή όχι, ειπώθηκε κάτι κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη σωστό: ότι από τους πάσης φύσεως γυρολόγους των καναλιών, ερμηνευτές ανεξήγητων φαινομένων και τσαρλατάνους του είδους γίνεται κατάχρηση των όρων ενέργεια, ενεργειακό πεδίο κλπ. κλπ.. Η ερώτηση του διπλωματούχου φυσικού ήταν απλή: τι είδους ενέργεια είναι αυτή δηλ. σε ποιά κατηγορία από τις υπάρχουσες μπορεί να ανήκει? Η απάντηση γενικευμένη και εύκολη ως υπεκφυγή: δεν ανήκει στις υπάρχουσες μορφές. Δεν αμφισβητώ την άποψη, αλλά θα πρέπει να τεκμηριώνεται με μη σαθρά επιχειρήματα!!!

Γιατί κατά τα άλλα ο Τράπαλης, όντας απόφοιτος της συγκεκριμένης σχολής η οποία ήταν αντικειμενικά κορυφαία στην εποχή της, έστω και μη αναγνωρισμένη ως Ανωτέρα (σαν να λέμε σήμερα -μη αναγνωρισμένο- ΙΕΚ vs. TEI), θεωρητικά είχε τα τυπικά προσόντα του γνώστη ηλεκτρονικού... Εν κατακλείδι αυτό τον ρόλο δεν θα έπρεπε να τον αποποηθεί με τη στροφή στα υπερφυσικά και μάλιστα με μία εμπορική κίνηση (έκδοση βιβλίου). Αλλά βεβαίως το βιοποριστικό θέμα είναι σεβαστό και άρα η στροφή προς 'αυτό που θα μπορούσε να πουλήσει' θα μπορούσε ίσως σε αυτό το πλαίσιο να γίνει αποδεκτή!!!

Καλή σας μέρα!

----------


## leosedf

Ίσως να μην μπορούσε να ακολουθήσει την τεχνολογία (microcontroller κλπ κλπ)  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> ...Όποιος έχει τεύχη από τα ΗΝ ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου μήπως ανεβάσω στα Αρχεία κάτι αξιόλογο.



Δημήτρη από τα πρώτα τεύχη των "Ηλεκτρονικών Νέων" έχω (δεμένα σε τόμο) τα: 
Τεύχος αρ. 9 (Σεπτ. 65), 11/12, 13, 17, 20, 22/23, 24, 32,33, 35,39,40 ( Ιούλ-Αύγ.68 ).
Και επίσης πολλά μεταγενέστερα.
Στη διάθεσή σου.

----------


## weather1967

> Το συμπέρασμα της"εγκατάλειψης των ηλεκτρονικών" ήταν δική μου κακή διατύπωση. Ήθελα να γράψω "η εγκατάλειψη της συγγραφής βιβλίων σχετικών με τα ηλεκτρονικά".







> Ο Τράπαλης είχε ασχοληθεί και με άλλα θέματα εκείνη την εποχή εκτός των ηλεκτρονικών, όπως η "Θεωρία της Ενέργειας των Φωτονίων". Το κείμενο αυτό όμως δεν έχει επιστημονική ισχύ διότι ο συγγραφέας τότε αγνοούσε τους νόμους της Κβαντικής Φυσικής. Ισχυρή απόδειξη αντεπιστημονικότητας της παραπάνω μελέτης είναι το παράδειγμα για τη φωτοβολία του λαμπτήρα φθορισμού κοντά στην κεραία ενός πομπού. 
> 
> Ο Τράπαλης ισχυριζόταν ότι το ηλεκτρομαγνητικό κύμα ενός πομπού προκαλούσε ιονισμό σε λαμπτήρα φθορισμού λόγω απορρόφησης κβάντων της ακτινοβολίας του από τα άτομα της φθορίζουσας ουσίας με το σκεπτικό ότι αν τοποθετηθεί τέτοιος λαμπτήρας κοντά σε κεραία πομπού, φωτοβολεί (φαινόμενο που είναι αληθινό).
> 
> Το ενεργειακό κβάντο της συχνότητας ενός πομπού μεσαίων ή βραχέων κυμάτων είναι ανεπαρκές για να προκαλέσει κβαντική διέγερση του αερίου ή της φθορίζουσας ουσίας. Ποσοτικά, το γινόμενο Ε=h.f για συχνότητα πχ f=10MHz δίνει ενέργεια Ε=6,63.10-27 J (δέκα εις την μείον εικοστή εβδόμη τζάουλ) ενώ οι ενεργειακές στάθμες των ατόμων βρίσκονται σε τάξη μεγέθους eV (1 ηλεκτρονιοβόλτ = 1,6.10-19 J, δέκα εις την μείον δεκαεννέα τζάουλ),πολλές τάξεις μεγέθους πιο πάνω. Η σταθερά h=6,63.10-34 J.s είναι η σταθερά του Planck.
> 
> Παρ' όλα αυτά ο λαμπτήρας φωτοβολεί διότι η ισχυρή ένταση του Η/Μ πεδίου θέτει σε ταλάντωση τα ελεύθερα φορτία μέσα στο σωλήνα προκαλώντας ιονισμό από κρούσεις και έναρξη αγωγιμότητας στο περιεχόμενο αέριο, ο σωλήνας μετατρέπεται σε κεραία πλάσματος και ακολουθεί ροή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος με συνέπεια τον ιονισμό του αερίου (αδρανούς + υδραργύρου), την εκπομπή υπεριώδους ακτινοβολίας, τη διέγερση της φθορίζουσας ουσίας και, τελικά, την εκπομπή φωτός. Αυτό αναιρεί τη θέση του Τράπαλη για την επάρκεια της ενέργειας των κβάντουμ της κεραίας ώστε να προκαλέσουν διέγερση. 
> 
> Μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα ραδιοκύματα γι' αυτό το λόγο είναι μη ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία.
> ...



 
Το φαινομενο της λαμπας φθορισμου που αναβει απο αποσταση ειναι γνωστο σε οσους ασχοληθηκαν με το ραδιο-πειρατικό στερέωμα,και ειναι αληθινό ,και οσο περισσοτερη ισχυς τοσο και μεγαλυτερη ειναι η αποσταση που αναβε η φθορίου.
Χωρις να εχω γνωσεις φυσικης ,εκανα μια σκεψη προ πολλου για αυτο το θεμα :
Μηπως ο Νικολά Τέσλα οταν εκανε τα πειραματα του και καταφερε  να αναψει μια λαμπα μεσω ασυρματης ενεργειας σε αποσταση 40 km ,ακουμπωντας την απλα στο εδαφος ,ηταν λαμπα φθορισμου ?

----------


## Red Flower

> Μηπως ο Νικολά Τέσλα οταν εκανε τα πειραματα του και καταφερε να αναψει μια λαμπα μεσω ασυρματης ενεργειας σε αποσταση 40 km ,ακουμπωντας την απλα στο εδαφος ,ηταν λαμπα φθορισμου ?



Και θα άναβε σε απόσταση 40Km;

----------


## weather1967

> Και θα άναβε σε απόσταση 40Km;



Έλα ντέ Απόστολε ,καλως ηρθες κιολας,εκει ειναι το δύσκολο της υποθεσης,μιας που οι γνωσεις μου στην φυσικη δεν ειναι οτι καλύτερο,αλλα οπως και να εχει αν ειναι αληθεια αυτο το πειραμα του Τεσλα ,χρήζει ενδιαφέροντος.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δεν είχαν αναπτυχθεί λάμπες φθορισμού για εμπορική χρήση γύρω στο 1900. Γνωρίζετε ποιου είδους λάμπα χρησιμοποίησε ο Τέσλα; Μάλλον πρέπει να ήταν πυρακτώσεως. Πάντως για να ανάψει λάμπα πυρακτώσεως από ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα σε μεγάλη απόσταση από την κεραία εκπομπής, μου φαίνεται πολύ επικίνδυνο για την υγεία. 

Έχει αναφερθεί ότι οι Ρομ (Τσιγγάνοι) που κατασκήνωναν στα Λιόσια πριν από δεκαετίες άναβαν λάμπες από το ισχυρό Η/Μ πεδίο των ραδιοφωνικών κεραιών της ΕΡΤ που ήταν τότε σε λειτουργία στο Κέντρο Εκπομπής Λιοσίων. Η πληροφορία προέρχεται από παλιό τεχνικό των πομπών μεσαίων κυμάτων της ΕΡΤ που είχα συναντήσει κάποτε.

Θανάση, εμείς είμαστε εδώ...
http://heliotypon.wordpress.com/2009.../#comment-6389

----------


## Red Flower

Από την εκπομπή δεν ανάβουν μόνο οι φθορίου, αλλά και οι απλές πυρακτώσεως, όταν συνδεθούν παράλληλα σε μερικές σπείρες πηνίου. Αυτό ίσως ήταν αρχικά το πείραμα του Tesla και τα χιλιόμετρα, μια υπερβολή.
Οι τσιγγάνοι είχαν λάμπες φθορίου, τότε στο Β’ Πρόγραμμα της Ε.Ι.Ρ.
Τέλος, για τον Τράπαλη, για να βάλεις τον σύνδεσμο του heliotypon, Δημήτρη, πρέπει να είδες το τελευταίο προχθεσινό σχόλιο του Θανάση. Αν δεν απαντήσει ούτε αύριο πρωί, μην περιμένεις!
Την κοπανάει για διακοπές. Ούτε απάντηση, εκεί, θέλει να δώσει, για τα λάθη στα σχέδια του ’60, παρόλο που τον τσίγκλησα γλυκά!
Απλά, αφήστε τον να ζει το… μεταφυσικό του όνειρο! Για τα’ άλλα, έριξε μαύρη πέτρα πίσω του!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δεν πειράζει, ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει ό.τι θέλει, αρκεί να μη ζημιώνει τους άλλους ( ο χρυσός κανόνας της ελευθερίας).

Φίλε Red Flower, σε καλωσορίζουμε στην ελληνόφωνη κοινότητα των ηλεκτρονικών και ευχόμαστε καλές κατασκευές!

----------


## weather1967

> Οι τσιγγάνοι είχαν λάμπες φθορίου, τότε στο Βʼ Πρόγραμμα της Ε.Ι.Ρ.



Από τα Νέα Λιόσια νυν και σημερα Ιλιον
Καί το Γ πρόγραμμα Απόστολε με τα 15 KW μάρκας ΤELEFUNKEN
Εκτός απο το Β πρόγραμμα με τα 50 KW μάρκας WESTERN ELECTRIC

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

...τα οποία δυστυχώς πετάχτηκαν στα σκουπίδια όταν κατεδαφίστηκαν οι εγκαταστάσεις...

----------


## weather1967

> ...τα οποία δυστυχώς πετάχτηκαν στα σκουπίδια όταν κατεδαφίστηκαν οι εγκαταστάσεις...



Καλα τα πεταξαν ? αυτα επρεπε να ειναι σε καποιο μουσειο,ειδικα ο πομπος του Γ προγραμματος με τα 15 kw Τelefunken ηταν ο πρωτος ραδιοφωνικος πομπος στην Ελλαδα αν δεν κανω λαθος

Δημήτρη ειχα περασει πριν 3 μηνες απο την Ραδιοφωνία,και ειδα ενα χαλι μαύρο ,και στεναχωρεθηκα, συρματοσχοινα των κεραιων κομμένα να κρεμονται απο τους ιστους,σκουπιδια κ.τ.λ σημεια εγκαταλειψης ,αλλα τα κτιρια υπηρχαν ,τα κατεδαφισαν τωρα προσφατα ? 
Ειχα παει στα νύν ΤΕΣ ηλεκτρονικος 2 χρονια (Τεχνικες επαγγελματικες σχολες τα σημερινα ΤΕΕ αν δεν κανω λαθος) Νεων Λιοσιων στις αρχες τις δεκαετιας του 80 ,και μας ειχαν παει 2 φορες μεσα στην ραδιοφωνια ,ο πομπος των 15 kw του Γ προγράματος μιλαμε ολα τα λεφτα ,χύμα όλα ,απο την δεκαετια του 1930 ,αρχαιολογια μεν με κατι λυχνιες υδροψυκτες μισο μετρο υψος η καθε μια ,που επιαναν ενα ολοκληρο δωματιο.
Ο αλλος με τα 50 kw νεωτερος δεκαετιας 1950 πιο συγχρονος και συμαζεμενος . 
Aλλα εντυπωση μου εκανε το τροφοδοτικο του Γ προγραματος στο υπογειο ,με κατι μετασχηματιστες τεραστιους οσο μισο δωματιο ο καθενας.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δεν γνωρίζω αν πετάχτηκαν, γνωρίζω ότι ξηλώθηκαν, απλώς υπέθεσα την καταστροφή, Ελλάδα γαρ... Δεν είχα επισκεφθεί τις εγκαταστάσεις. Δυστυχώς εδώ δεν υπάρχει πρόθεση για αξιοποίηση της τεχνολογικής κληρονομιάς αν δεν φάνε μίζες τα γνωστά λαμόγια...

----------


## phoenix_2007

Δημήτρη απ'ό,τι είδα στο εν λόγω blog ο Τράπαλης απάντησε και μάλιστα εκτενέστατα (ολόκληρο "σεντόνι" η απάντησή του). Αλλά μόνο φιλοσοφικά. Για τα τεχνικά θέματα ούτε λόγος! Σιγή ιχθύος! Και σε εμένα δεν καταδέχτηκε να απαντήσει. Μάλλον επειδή η συζήτηση ήταν αυστηρά φιλοσοφικού περιεχομένου και δεν θα ήταν πρέπον να ξεφύγει σε ...."πεζές" ατραπούς, όπως τα τεχνικά θέματα! Αλίμονο! Τέλος πάντων, και τί να μας πει άλλωστε? Ότι τα σχέδιά του ήταν σωστά και πως εμείς (δήθεν) κάνουμε λάθος?? Τα πράγματα μιλάνε από μόνα τους...Υπάρχουν πλείστοι όσοι μαρτυρες εδώ...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Βαγγέλη, επειδή ο εν λόγω συγγραφέας υπήρξε πρόσωπο ιστορικής σημασίας για την ελληνική βιβλιογραφία των ηλεκτρονικών κυκλωμάτων, γι' αυτό το λόγο ήθελα να εμφανιστεί και να γράψει σχετικά με τα ηλεκτρονικά. Ότι λάθη και να είχαν τα βιβλία του, σχετικά με την ηλικία του υπήρξαν πρωτόλεια και είναι λογικό να ήταν ατελή. Ένας λογοτέχνης για παράδειγμα γράφει με τον ίδιο τρόπο το πρώτο και το δέκατο βιβλίο του; Είναι λογικό το πρώτο βιβλίο να χαρακτηρίζεται από κάποια απειρία ενώ τα επόμενα από πείρα που κερδήθηκε με την εξάσκηση και την προσπάθεια. Πάντως χάρηκα πολύ που επανεμφανίστηκε και ας μην ασχολείται με τα ηλεκτρονικά. Το καινούριο βιβλίο του έχει σχέση με ζητήματα με τα οποία δεν ασχολούμαι ούτε και είναι συναφή με το πνεύμα του παρόντος ιστοχώρου.

ΥΓ Κατασκευή πομπού τηλεόρασης το 1967 ήταν μεγάλο τόλμημα!

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Ένα βιβλίο κρίνεται με βάση τις πραγματικές συνθήκες της εποχής στην οποία γράφτηκε. 
Το συγκεκριμένο ήταν *το πρώτο* του είδους του στη χώρα μας.

----------


## Red Flower

Πρώτο, δεύτερο, δεν παίζει ρόλο πια. Αν και λαθεμένα τα σχέδια, προσοχή: στις τιμές των υλικών μόνο. Δεν νομίζω να είχε ουσιώδη λάθη.
Η ουσία τώρα είναι η απαξίωση, όχι μόνο να απαντήσει στην επίμονη παράκληση συναδέλφων, αλλά και η απαξίωση με την πραγματικότητα. Ο μυστικισμός τον αποξένωσε σε τέτοιο σημείο ώστε να απαρνιέται την επιστημονική ανάλυση και να ασχολείται με υπερβατικότητες, θεούς και πράσιν’ άλογα!
Όπως σας το είπα από την αρχή: γεράματα, φόβος του θανάτου και αλλοπαρμένες ιδέες!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Φίλοι μου ας μην είμασε εμπαθείς! Ο κάθε άνθρωπος έχει δικαίωμα να αλλάζει ενδιαφέροντα. Αν αντιμετωπίζουμε εκ των προτέρων απαξιωτικά κάθε άνθρωπο που έχει άποψη διαφορετική από τη δική μας, έστω και αν η δική μας είναι σωστή, τότε δεν δημιουργούμε αγορά (forum) αλλά κλίκα! Τα διαφορετικά πιστεύω είναι ωραίες ευκαιρίες για επιχειρηματολογία, ας μη δογματίζουμε εντεύθεν και εντεύθεν. Εξάλλου είναι δικαίωμα κάθε ανθρώπου να μην απαντήσει αν δεν θέλει, εφόσον δεν είναι η δουλειά του αυτή (αν δεν είναι πχ βουλευτής). Απλώς, πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν δημιουργικό να υπάρχει κάπου η άποψη ενός προσώπου που συνείσφερε πρωτοποριακά για την εποχή του στο χώρο.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Δημήτρη θα μου επιτρέψεις να έχω μία άλλη άποψη. Και εξηγούμαι. Τα ηλεκτρονικά σχέδια, όπως και οι φυσικές επιστήμες, όπως καλώς γνωρίζουμε, δεν είναι κάτι το αφηρημένο, ούτε κάτι που γίνεται από έμπνευση (εκτός αν μιλάμε για πρωτοποριακές ανακαλύψεις). Όταν δημοσιεύει κανείς ένα σχεδιο σε ένα βιβλίο ηλεκτρονικών κατασκευών, αυτό δεον να είναι ακριβες και αναπαραγώγιμο από τον αδαή που προσπαθεί να μάθει κατασκευάζοντας για εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους. Υποτίθεται ότι ο συγγραφέας έχει κάνει ο ίδιος την κατασκευή και την παρουσιάζει αναλυτικά και αν υπάρχουν λάθη κατά την εκτύπωση (ο δαίμων του τυπογραφείου) τότε εκδίδει παροράματα και διορθώσεις, ούτως ώστε πάντα τα ορθογραφικά λάθη και οι αβλεψίες να διορθωθούν. Τί θα πει "ήταν πρωτοπόρος με τα βιβλία του για την εποχή του" ή "όταν βλέπαμε τα σχέδια, κάναμε από μόνοι μας κάποιες διορθώσεις, γιατί είχαμε εμπειρία, και κατόπιν τα σχέδια έβγαιναν κανονικά"?? Βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν αυτές οι απόψεις ή τουλάχιστον αυτό αφήνεται να εννοηθεί και γι'αυτό και θίγω το θέμα. Ή φροντίζουμε να γράψουμε κάτι σωστό και δοκιμασμένο ή δεν το γράφουμε καθόλου, εκτός αν "ψυχανεμιζόμαστε" τα σχέδια (με τη λογική του "δε βαριέσαι, κάτι θα βγει", "ασε τους "χαζούς" να ψάχνονται και εγώ πουλάω...μούρη ως πρώτος συγγραφέας στο είδος") ή αν κάνουμε επίτηδες λάθη. Δεν απαντάει όμως ο κ. Τράπαλης γιατί προφανώς έχει καταλάβει πως τον έχουμε πάρει είδηση.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Δεν ..................................................  υγεία. 
> 
> Έχει αναφερθεί ότι οι Ρομ (Τσιγγάνοι) που κατασκήνωναν στα Λιόσια πριν από δεκαετίες άναβαν λάμπες από το ισχυρό Η/Μ πεδίο των ραδιοφωνικών κεραιών της ΕΡΤ που ήταν τότε σε λειτουργία στο Κέντρο Εκπομπής Λιοσίων. Η πληροφορία προέρχεται από παλιό τεχνικό των πομπών μεσαίων κυμάτων της ΕΡΤ που είχα συναντήσει κάποτε.




Αυτό το είχα ακούσει από τον τότε Τεχν. Δ/ντή της ΕΡΤ Κώστα Μπεμ. Είχαν αναφορές ότι μόλις σκοτείνιαζε έπεφτε απότομα η εμβέλεια του πομπού (αντί να αυξάνει) και κάποιος παρατηρητικός συνάδελφος συνδύασε την ώρα που άναβαν οι λάμπες με την έναρξη των αναφορών.
Επίσης είχε πει ότι άκουγαν και ραδιόφωνο από μισογεμάτους γκαζοτενεκέδες. 
Πενία τέχνες κατεργάζεται.

----------


## Red Flower

Οι γύφτοι άκουγαν ραδιόφωνο και μέσα από τα χρυσά τους δόντια, γιατί το υλικό του σφραγίσματος έκανε φώραση!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

...και η στοματική κοιλότητα σαν ηχείο

----------


## Red Flower

Κι αν έβαζαν στο στόμα τους χωνί, γίνονταν κόρνα!

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Αυτό το είχα ακούσει από τον τότε Τεχν. Δ/ντή της ΕΡΤ Κώστα Μπεμ. Είχαν αναφορές ότι μόλις σκοτείνιαζε έπεφτε απότομα η εμβέλεια του πομπού (αντί να αυξάνει) και κάποιος παρατηρητικός συνάδελφος συνδύασε την ώρα που άναβαν οι λάμπες με την έναρξη των αναφορών.
> Επίσης είχε πει ότι άκουγαν και ραδιόφωνο από μισογεμάτους γκαζοτενεκέδες. 
> Πενία τέχνες κατεργάζεται.







> Οι γύφτοι άκουγαν ραδιόφωνο και μέσα από τα χρυσά τους δόντια, γιατί το υλικό του σφραγίσματος έκανε φώραση!



Στο πατρικό μου σπίτι στα Πατήσια άκουσα τη δεκαετία του 1960 μουσική  από τον πομπό Λιοσίων του Β' Προγράμματος του ΕΙΡ από τα ...ταψιά του φούρνου της ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας (σε απόλυτη ησυχία).

----------

fomalhaut (02-05-19)

----------


## weather1967

> Στο πατρικό μου σπίτι στα Πατήσια άκουσα τη δεκαετία του 1960 μουσική από τον πομπό Λιοσίων του Β' Προγράμματος του ΕΙΡ από τα ...ταψιά του φούρνου της ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας (σε απόλυτη ησυχία).



Βάλε και τα πρωτα τηλεφωνα με πληκτρα φίλε Κώστα,και εδω στο Περιστερι-Μπουρνάζι ακουγα το B προγραμμα στο βαθος αρχες στην δεκαετια του 80 ,οταν πρωτοκυκλοφορησαν τα πρωτα τηλεφωνα με πληκτρολογιο.
Καθως επισης και απο τα ηχεια του ενισχυτη Ηi-Fi οταν ηταν σε ηρεμία.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μάλλον τα ταψιά θα ήταν χάλκινα αλλά ξεγάνωτα και το οξείδιο του χαλκού είναι καλός ημιαγωγός! Βρε Κώστα, τι θα γίνει θα μας τρελάνεις εντελώς; Πάντως όταν ήμουν ραδιοπειρατής στα μεσαία κύματα είχα επικοινωνήσει με πομπό 60βατ και με δέκτη κρυσταλλικού φωρατή με Αίγινα! 

Μάλλον κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να κατασκευάσω ένα δέκτη με εκείνο το κομματάκι γαληνίτη που μου έδωσες...

Ακούς ακόμη μέσα από το τηλέφωνο την ΝΕΤ 729ΑΜ;

----------


## weather1967

> Μάλλον τα ταψιά θα ήταν χάλκινα αλλά ξεγάνωτα και το οξείδιο του χαλκού είναι καλός ημιαγωγός! Βρε Κώστα, τι θα γίνει θα μας τρελάνεις εντελώς; Πάντως όταν ήμουν ραδιοπειρατής στα μεσαία κύματα είχα επικοινωνήσει με πομπό 60βατ και με δέκτη κρυσταλλικού φωρατή με Αίγινα! 
> 
> Μάλλον κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να κατασκευάσω ένα δέκτη με εκείνο το κομματάκι γαληνίτη που μου έδωσες...
> 
> Ακούς ακόμη μέσα από το τηλέφωνο την ΝΕΤ 729ΑΜ;



Οχι Δημήτρη μονο το Β πρόγραμα ακουγα στους 1386 Khz
Με εβαλες σε σκεψεις να φτιαξω ενα ραδιοφωνο και εγώ απο Γαληνίτη ,αν βρω βεβαια την πολύτιμη πέτρα γαληνίτη  :Sad: .Ειδάλως με καμμια διοδο Γερμανιου ,αλλα δεν ξερω αν το αποτελεσμα με την διοδο θα ειναι το ιδιο ικανοποιητικο.

Οσο για τα ταψια μου θυμισες παλια του γανωτζήδες που περναγαν απο τις γειτονιες και γάνωναν τα μπακίρια :Smile:

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Αν και έχουμε ξεφύγει από το θέμα μας, τα ταψιά δεν ήταν χάλκινα και ξεγάνωτα. Η φώραση πρέπει να γινόταν κάπου αλλού στη (σβηστή) ηλεκτρική κουζίνα και τα ταψιά τσιτζίριζαν παράγοντας τον ήχο.  Ίσως οι αντιστάσεις να έπαιζαν τον ρόλο ...πηνίου φωνής στο ιδιότυπο αυτό "μεγάφωνο".

----------


## jeik

> Αυτό το είχα ακούσει από τον τότε Τεχν. Δ/ντή της ΕΡΤ Κώστα Μπεμ. Είχαν αναφορές ότι μόλις σκοτείνιαζε έπεφτε απότομα η εμβέλεια του πομπού (αντί να αυξάνει) και κάποιος παρατηρητικός συνάδελφος συνδύασε την ώρα που άναβαν οι λάμπες με την έναρξη των αναφορών.
> Επίσης είχε πει ότι άκουγαν και ραδιόφωνο από μισογεμάτους γκαζοτενεκέδες. 
> Πενία τέχνες κατεργάζεται.



Οπότε , αποδεικνειεται περιτρανα οτι η ακτινοβολια δεν επηρεαζει ουτε τον ανθρωπο , ουτε την γονιμοτητα  :Lol:  , αφου τους Ρομ-τσιγγανους-γυφτους  ή  όπως  αλλιως  αυτοαποκαλουνται (αναλογα  με  το  τι  τους  συμφερει)  τους  συναντας παντου και παντα , αθανατη ρατσα και πολυπληθης.

----------


## Epicuros

Δεν ξέρω αν εκμέμπουν ακόμη οι κρατικοί σταθμοί στα μεσαία. Στα FM, βέβαια, δεν μπορεί να γίνει λήψη με γαληνίτη, αλλά ένα γαληνίτη σαν αυτό που είχα αγοράσει από το Ράδιο Καραγιάννη πολύ θα ήθελα να τον εύρισκα! Θα ξαναέφτιαχνα ένα δέκτη, όπως εκείνη την εποχή. Θυμάμαι ότι το πρόβλημά μου ήταν τα ακουστικά με μεγάλη αντίσταση, γιατί ήταν ακριβά (για μένα) και καθυστέρησα να τα προμηθευτώ! Με κάτι ακουστικά με αντίσταση 8 Ohm που είχα βρει στο Μοναστηράκι δεν γινόταν δουλειά και είχα πάρει μεγάλη απογοήτευση...

'Οσο για τη λήψη από άσχετες συσκευές, θυμάμαι ότι στο Β΄Γυμνάσιο, ο ενισχυτής που χρησιμοποιούσε ο γυμνασιάρχης για να μιλάει σε όλες τις τάξεις, συχνά έπιανε και ραδιόφωνο (μεσαία, βέβαια), προφανώς από κάποια φώραση στην προενίσχυση.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δείγματα γαληνίτη μπορείς ακόμη να βρεις στο Λαύριο σε μουσείο ορυκτών. Πωλούνται διάφορα ορυκτά μεταξύ των οποίων και γαληνίτης μέσα σε μικρά διαφανή κουτάκια. Επίσης καλή αποδιαμόρφωση κάνει ένα ξυραφάκι καμμένο σε φλόγα γκαζιού (ώστε να γίνει μπλε) με επαφή από μύτη μολυβιού (γραφίτη). Όσο για τα ταψιά, μάλλον κάπου έκαναν επαφή με διαφορετικά μέταλλα και λόγω ισχυρού πεδίου είτε σπινθήριζαν είτε το μαγνητικό πεδίο έβαζε κάποιο σιδηρομαγνητικό υλικό σε ταλάντωση. Λοιπόν, κάποτε  μου έδωσε ο Γαληνίτης ένα κομματάκι γαληνίτη και κάποια στιγμή θα φτιάξω τον περιβόητο δέκτη. Τώρα όμως έχω άλλες ασχολίες περί της ηλεκτρονικής (μεταφορά αρχείων e_articles στην ιστοσελίδα). Μην ανησυχείτε, θα επανέλθω δριμύτερος...

Επίκουρε, ο ενισχυτής που είχα στήσει κάποτε σε Λύκειο του Κορωπίου δούλευε "καμπάνα" αλλά οι συνδέσεις των μικροφώνων ήταν όλες με διπλοθωρακισμένο επαγγελματικό καλώδιο balanced.

----------


## dimb

Γεια σας φίλοι. Παρακολουθώ αρκετό καιρό το forum hlektronika όχι από επαγγελματικό ενδιαφέρον αλλά από αγάπη και "χρόνιο" μεράκι γι' αυτό που με μια λέξη λέμε "ηλεκτρονικά". Η "αρρώστια" αυτή ξεκίνησε πολλά χρόνια πριν όταν ένας καλός γείτονας μου χάρισε ένα κιτ ραδιοφώνου με κρυσταλλοδίοδο και κρυσταλλικό ακουστικό (αρχές δεκαετίας 70) και από τότε δεν "θεραπεύτηκα" ποτέ. Άλλοτε και επαγγελματικά, άλλοτε ερασιτεχνικά, άλλοτε από κοντά άλλοτε από μακριά ανάλογα με τις υποχρεώσεις προσπαθούσα να παρακολουθώ κάπως τις εξελίξεις. Ελάχιστες φορές έχω γράψει και έχω επικοινωνήσει μέσω p.m. με κάποιους από εσάς αλλά την προσοχή μου τράβηξε η συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε για τον Τράπαλη και προχώρησε και σε άλλα ζητήματα μέχρι για το αν τα σφραγίσματα ή κάποια ταψιά προκαλούν φώραση  :Smile: .
Η εικόνα που είχα τουλάχιστον εγώ για τον συγγραφέα όταν απέκτησα τις "ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ" έκδοση του 1974 και αφού είχαν προηγηθεί κατασκευές πετυχημένες και μη, βιδώματα – ξεβιδώματα, δοκιμές, συζητήσεις με ομοιοπαθείς φίλους, με τεχνικούς της γειτονιάς και με κάποιους εμπόρους εξαρτημάτων, ήταν ότι όλα του τα σχέδια βασίζονταν σε κλασσικές αρχές, απλώς σίγουρα δεν τις είχε κατασκευάσει και "τσεκάρει" ικανοποιητικά, έτσι ήταν θέμα τύχης, επιμονής και εμπειρίας να πετύχει κανείς ικανοποιητική λειτουργία. Πάντως σε εμένα όλη αυτή η ενασχόληση οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι παρά και τις αποτυχίες, μου άφησε πολλά πράγματα σαν εμπειρία σε μια εποχή που ακόμα δεν υπήρχαν και πολλά-πολλά πάνω στα ηλεκτρονικά.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς τώρα η επιλεκτική εμφάνιση του συγγραφέα (αν πρόκειται για το ίδιο άτομο) αραιά και αιφνίδια και η επιλεκτικές απαντήσεις του, τείνουν στη δημιουργία ενός ακόμα "αστικού μύθου" πράγμα ενδιαφέρον έτσι κι αλλιώς.

----------


## dimb

Πάμε όμως παρακάτω: Σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση είχαν τεχνικοί και ερασιτέχνες της εποχής το περιοδικό «Ηλεκτρονικά Νέα» και δικαίως. Επίσης είδα και μία αναφορά του από ότι μπορώ να καταλάβω εξαιρετικού και αμετανόητου (ράδιο)ερασιτέχνη Γαληνίτη, στις Σχολές Αναστασιάδη αλλά και στο εν λόγω περιοδικό.
Ας δούμε λίγο την παρουσία του Μιχάλη Αναστασιάδη στο χώρο και τη σχέση της σχολής του με τα Ηλεκτρονικά Νέα όπως προκύπτει από την παρακάτω τυχαία εμπειρία μου:
Πριν μερικά χρόνια περιδιαβαίνοντας την οδό Άστιγγος, τόπο πολλών σπονδών και μαρτυρίων αμετανόητων εραστών των ηλεκτρονικών, το μάτι μου έπεσε σε ένα δέμα περιοδικών μεγάλης ηλικίας σε ανεκτή έως μέτρια κατάσταση με τον τίτλο «ΑΙΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΤΟΜΟΥ», το εξώφυλλο δε του πρώτου τεύχους με τα πρόσωπα των τριών Νομπελιστών χημείας του 1946 μπορείτε να δείτε στην εικόνα.
Πλησιάζοντας και ξεφυλλίζοντας κάποια από αυτά διαπίστωσα ότι ήταν της περιόδου 1947 – 1950, διευθυντής ήταν ο Μιχάλης Αναστασιάδης καθηγητής Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών και εκδότες ήταν οι Α.Καραβίας και Α Πούντζας. Στο οπισθόφυλλο του τεύχους αρ. 5- Σεπτεμβρίου 1947 ο Μιχαήλ Αναστασιάδης αναφέρεται σαν πρόεδρος του εκπαιδευτικού συμβουλίου της Ραδιοτεχνικής σχολής Αθηνών (μπορείτε επίσης να το δείτε στη σχετική εικόνα).

----------


## dimb

Η σχολή αυτή όπως μπορεί κανείς να δει στα ιστορικά στοιχεία του τμήματος Ηλεκτρονικής του ΤΕΙ Πειραιά στον σύνδεσμο http://www.electronics.teipir.gr/department/History.htm ήταν η πρώτη σχολή Ηλεκτρονικής Παιδείας στη χώρα μας και ιδρύθηκε το Σεπτέμβριο του 1947, το1965 μετεξελίχτηκε σε Ανωτέρα σχολή Ηλεκτρονικών Αναστασιάδη μέχρι που το 1981 εντάχθηκε στο ΚΑΤΕΕ Πειραιά. Από περιεχόμενο τώρα, το περιεχόμενό τους ήταν πολυποίκιλο, απλωνόταν από ζητήματα πυρηνικής ενέργειας, συνέχιζε με ιατρική, απλωνόταν στη φυσική, είχε αναφορές στις εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις για τις τότε Ανώτατες σχολές και έφτανε μέχρι και τα εξειδικευμένα για την εποχή ηλεκτρονικά για τα οποία υπήρχε σε πολλά από τα τεύχη ειδικό τμήμα που περιελάμβανε κατασκευές δεκτών ξεκινώντας από τον πιο απλό και φτάνοντας μέχρι και στο "λαϊκό ραδιόφωνο", τους "δέκτες μιας λυχνίας", το "υπερετερόδυνο ραδιόφωνο" κτλ. Μην τα πολυλογούμε με λίγο παζάρι και με περίπου 20€ τα έριξα στην τσάντα και έφυγα πανευτυχής και περίεργος για το τι πρόκειται να βρω στα ταλαιπωρημένα αυτά τεύχη.
Δεν πρόκειται να σας κουράσω με το ακριβές περιεχόμενο των 17 τευχών που είχα στα χέρια μου, εξάλλου έχω σκοπό κάποια στιγμή να τα ψηφιοποιήσω όλα και να κρεμαστούν στο δίκτυο, ίσως στο αξιόλογο τμήμα με τα Αρχεία, έχω σημειώσει εξάλλου την διάθεση του Τρελού Επιστήμονα να συνεισφέρει σε τέτοιες κινήσεις. Χρονικά το προσδιορίζω μέσα στον επόμενο χειμώνα.
Σε ένα πράγμα μόνο θα αναφερθώ ιδιαιτέρως: Στο τεύχος με τις ενδείξεις ΤΟΜΟΣ Γ' Αριθ. 9 ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ 1949 – ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΣ Β' στο εξώφυλλο αναφέρεται -με μορφή διαγώνιας στάμπας το παρακάτω κείμενο επί λέξει:

«ΣΤΟ ΤΕΥΧΟΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ "ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΝΕΑ"


ΟΙ ΝΕΕΣ ΤΡΙΟΔΟΙ ΤΡΑΝΖΙΣΤΟΝ


ΕΝΑ ΑΠΛΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΤΟΠΙΚΟΥ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΟΥ»
όπως μπορείτε να δείτε στην σχετική εικόνα.
Σε καμία από τις σελίδες όμως δεν υπάρχει καμία αναφορά ούτε στα Ηλεκτρονικά Νέα αλλά ούτε και γενικότερα στα ηλεκτρονικά. Το τεύχος αυτό είχε 32 σελίδες ενώ λείπει το τελευταίο φύλο αλλά αποκλείεται να ήταν εκεί τα Ηλεκτρονικά Νέα, αυτή η σελίδα συνήθως περιείχε ή διαφημίσεις ή σπαζοκεφαλιές.

----------


## dimb

Στο τεύχος όμως με τις ενδείξεις ΤΟΜΟΣ Δ' Αριθ. 6 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ 1950 – ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΣ Β', που δυστυχώς είναι το επόμενο και τελευταίο που έχω εκτός από την αναφορά στο εξώφυλλο που μπορείτε να δείτε στη σχετική εικόνα υπάρχουν και 8 σελίδες με κεφαλίδα 
"Ηλεκτρονικά Νέα" και με την ένδειξη Τ. Β'-Αρ.6 Ιούνιος 1950 – "ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑΤΟΥΧΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΔΙΟΤΕΧΝΙΚΗΣ ΣΧΟΛΗΣ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ",
δηλαδή κάτι σαν ένθετο εποχής! 
Περιέχει δε τα εξής θέματα:
*Το φέρον κύμα* άρθρο για την αναβάθμιση του χώρου των ραδιοτεχνιτών (πως η "μαστοράντζα" θα προσαρμοστεί στις νέες εξελίξεις),
*Λειτουργία και κατασκευή Γεννήτριας Ακουστικών Συχνοτήτων δι' αντιστάσεων – πυκνωτών* υπό ΑΡ. ΧΑΙΡΕΤΑΚΗ ΔΙΠΛ. ΡΑΔΙΟΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΥ Ρ.Σ.Α. (Συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο και τέλος),
*Γραφική επίλυσις του προβλήματος συμπτώσεως Μετάφρασις από QSY, May 1950, σελ. 52 και*

*Το ελληνικόν ραδιοφωνικόν δίκτυον και η σύνθεσίς του.*
Δυστυχώς εκτός από αυτό το τεύχος του 1950 δεν υπήρχαν άλλα στο περίφημο πακέτο του παλιατζήδικου αλλά νομίζω ότι από τα υπάρχοντα στοιχεία προκύπτει ότι τα Ηλεκτρονικά Νέα ξεκίνησαν την παρουσία τους τον Ιανουάριο του 1950 σαν ένθετο στον ΑΙΩΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΤΟΜΟΥ (έτσι φαίνεται αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι τον Ιούνιο εμφανίζονται σαν ένθετο με αρ. 6 ενώ μένει ανεξήγητη η αναφορά του εξωφύλλου του τεύχους του Δεκεμβρίου του 1949), και μάλιστα ξεκίνησαν από απόφοιτους της Ραδιοτεχνικής Σχολής Αθηνών. Δεν ξέρω πότε έκαναν την εμφάνισή τους σαν αυτόνομο περιοδικό.
Μετά από όλα αυτά καταλαβαίνετε πιστεύω γιατί με κέντρισαν οι αναφορές σας στα Ηλεκτρονικά Νέα και στον Μ. Αναστασιάδη και γιατί έγραψα όλα τα παραπάνω τα οποία ελπίζω να βρήκατε και εσείς ενδιαφέροντα. Ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας και για οποιαδήποτε πρόσθετη πληροφορία προκύψει.
Δημήτρης

----------


## dimb

Και οι υπόλοιπες σελίδες...

----------


## nio-4-

> Το ενεργειακό κβάντο της συχνότητας ενός πομπού μεσαίων ή βραχέων κυμάτων είναι ανεπαρκές για να προκαλέσει κβαντική διέγερση του αερίου ή της φθορίζουσας ουσίας. Ποσοτικά, το γινόμενο Ε=h.f για συχνότητα πχ f=10MHz δίνει ενέργεια  Ε=6,63.10-27 J (δέκα εις την  μείον εικοστή εβδόμη τζάουλ) ενώ οι ενεργειακές στάθμες των ατόμων βρίσκονται  σε τάξη μεγέθους eV (1 ηλεκτρονιοβόλτ = 1,6.10-19 J, δέκα εις την μείον δεκαεννέα τζάουλ),πολλές τάξεις μεγέθους πιο πάνω. Η σταθερά h=6,63.10-34 J.s είναι η σταθερά του Planck.
> 
> Παρ' όλα αυτά ο λαμπτήρας φωτοβολεί διότι η ισχυρή ένταση του Η/Μ πεδίου θέτει σε ταλάντωση τα ελεύθερα φορτία μέσα στο σωλήνα προκαλώντας ιονισμό από κρούσεις και έναρξη αγωγιμότητας στο περιεχόμενο αέριο, ο σωλήνας μετατρέπεται σε κεραία πλάσματος και ακολουθεί ροή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος με συνέπεια τον ιονισμό του αερίου (αδρανούς + υδραργύρου), την εκπομπή υπεριώδους ακτινοβολίας, τη διέγερση της φθορίζουσας ουσίας και, τελικά, την εκπομπή φωτός. Αυτό αναιρεί τη θέση του Τράπαλη για την επάρκεια της ενέργειας των κβάντουμ της κεραίας ώστε να προκαλέσουν διέγερση.



Γεια σου τρελε επιστημονα,

 επειδή βλεπω οτι εχεις καποιες γνωσεις απο φυσικης και οποιοσδηποτε αν μπορει να παραθεση την αποψη , θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι απλο.
   λεμε εδω οτι ο ιονισμος των ατόμων του υδραργυρου γινεταιετσι οπως αναφερεις και συμφωνω αλλα η ταση διεγερσης-ιονισμου η πρωτη ειναι 10,437 ev με δεδομενο οτι για να πετυχουμε 10,437ev πρεπει να παραξουμε ταση 10,437v και ενταση ρευματος 10,437Α γιατι μπορουμε με μικροτερες εντασεις ρευματος να γινεται ιονισμος του και διαφορετικες τασεις???

----------


## nio-4-

...πως μεταφραζεται σε πραγματικες τιμες και συνθήκες οι θεωρητικες τιμες ιονισμού?

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Θεωρητικές τιμές ιονισμού; Μα η κβαντική θεωρία (με τις προσθήκες πχ της κβαντικής ηλεκτροδυναμικής του Feynman) είναι το τρέχον μοντέλο και ισχύει στην πράξη! Η ενέργεια του σωματιδίου (πχ κινητική) για να προκαλέσει ιονισμό πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερη ή ίση από την ενέργεια της στάθμης που πρόκειται να διεγείρει, αλλιώς δεν θα έχουμε διέγερση του ηλεκτρονίου. Πώς θα γίνει αυτό; Ένας τρόπος είναι πχ να επιταχυνθούν ηλεκτρόνια μέσω μιας διαφοράς δυναμικού και να αλληλεπιδράσουν με τα ηλεκτρόνια της εξωτερικής "στοιβάδας" (όπως λέγαμε παλιότερα) του ατόμου. Άλλος τρόπος είναι με την απορρόφηση ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας (φωτός, υπεριώδους κλπ). Ανάλογα με τη διαφορά ενεργειακής στάθμης κατά την αποδιέγερση εκπέμπεται και αντίστοιχης συχνότητας φωτόνιο. Περισσότερα δεν είναι εύκολο να πούμε μέσα σε μια ιστοσελίδα. Για μια πολύ απλή και ευκολονόητη προσέγγιση διαβάστε το βιβλίο Φυσικής Γενικής Παιδείας της Γ Λυκείου. 

Παρατήρηση: Πολλοί ηλεκτρονικοί έχουν μεγάλες δυσκολίες κατανόησης των φυσικών φαινομένων και ιδιαίτερα των κβαντικών. Πιθανό να μην κατάλαβαν καλά τη Φυσική και ιδιαίτερα την Κβαντική Φυσική που είναι το κύριο μοντέλο περιγραφής του μικρόκοσμου με τον οποίον σχετίζονται οι ηλεκτρονικές διατάξεις. Επίσης θέλω να επισημάνω ότι κυκλοφορούν σε κύκλους των ΤΕΙ και ΑΣΠΑΙΤΕ (πρώην ΣΕΛΕΤΕ) κάποιες μη επιστημονικές ιδέες όπως πχ "η πεδιακή φυσική είναι η σωστή φυσική" σε αντίθεση με την "εσφαλμένη κβαντική φυσική", ή ότι πχ "ο ηλεκτρομαγνητισμός δίνει την εξήγηση για τα πάντα", ή κάποιες ιστορίες για "βαθμωτά πεδία", "αντιβαρύτητα μέσω μαγνητισμού" κλπ κλπ. Παίδες, δεν είναι ντροπή να πείτε ότι δεν καταλαβαίνετε κάποιες πλευρές της Φυσικής (πχ την κβαντομηχανική) και να κάνετε προσπάθειες να μελετήσετε τα μαθηματικά και τις θεωρίες που τις υποστηρίζουν. Εδώ ολόκληρος Άλμπερτ Άινσταιν δεν αποδέχτηκε την κβαντομηχανική εμμένοντας στο αξίωμά του ότι "Ο Θεός δεν παίζει ζάρια" και τελικά αποδείχτηκε ότε ο παππούς Άλμπερτ δεν είχε δίκιο...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Φίλε dimb, η προσπάθειά σου για ψηφιοποίηση των παλιών περιοδικών θα εκτιμηθεί δεόντως... Αν μπορείς, σκανάρησε σε black-white και όχι σε έγχρωμο ή ασπρομαυρο για να μειωθεί το μέγεθος αρχείου και να εξαλειφθούν οι κιτρινίλες (και το περιττό χρώμα) από το κείμενο. Τα αρχεία να τα κάνεις pdf πριν τα δώσεις για ανάρτηση. 

Τα Ηλεκτρονικά Νέα μάλλον άρχισαν να εκδίδονται αργότερα από άλλον εκδότη. Πιο αρμόδιος όμως σε αυτά είναι ο Γαληνίτης.

Πάντως ο Τράπαλης ζει και βασιλεύει! Εγώ προσωπικά πήρα πολλά ερεθίσματα από τα βιβλία του, άλλο αν είχαν πολλά λάθη και προβλήματα. Εξασκήθηκα κατασκευάζοντας πομπούς και ενισχυτές και προσπαθώντας να διορθώσω ότι μπορούσα. Τώρα πλέον αποτελούν βιωμένες εμπειρίες και κομμάτια της παιδικής ηλικίας. Τα βλέπω με συμπάθεια αλλά δεν μπορώ να κατασκευάσω τίποτα πια από αυτά. Αν θα κατασκεύαζα πχ έναν ενισχυτή με λυχνίες θα έκανα κάτι τέτοιο:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=47745

----------


## mig29fla@gmail.com

ΑΠΟ : https://heliotypon.wordpress.com/200.../#comment-6389
Τραπαλης Αθανασιος Says:	
April 28, 2019 at 1:54 pm | Reply 
0 
0

Rate This
Καπως καθεστηρημενα(αρκετα θα μπορουσα να πω μετα απο δεκα ολοκληρα χρονια) απαντω σε καποιους που φαγωθηκαν να τους απαντησω.Δεν τους απαντουσα διοτι δεν ειχα τιποτα να τους πω.Μετα ομως(την σημερινη εποχη εννοω) σκεφτηκα οτι ηταν καλυτερα να τους απαντησω,αν και δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα δουν την απαντηση, διοτι υπαρχουν και αλλα ατομα που πιθανον να περασουν απον εδω.
Ολο το θεμα εχει προκυψει απο τα δυο πρωτα βιβλια μου που εξεδωσα το 1965 και το 1966 με τους τιτλους ¨”Ηλεκτρονικες κατασκευες” και ¨¨Εφηρμοσμενα ηλεκτρονικα” αντιστοιχα.Απο δυο ολοκληρα βιβλια διαμαρτυρονται μερικοι οτι σε ορισμενες κατασκευες πομπων μεσαιων κυματων για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση δεν ανεγραψα τις σωστες τιμες ορισμενων εξαρτηματων με αποτελεσμα οι πομποι να υπολειτουργουν η να μην λειτουργουν καθολου.Ελεχθη δε οτι αυτο εγινε σκοπιμα στους πομπους διοτι μονο ετσι θα επαιρνα αδεια για να εκδωσω τα δυο αυτα βιβλια,
Απο ενα σωρο κατασκευες βρηκαν ενα προβλημα.Το προβλημα ηταν οι πομποι μεσαιων κυματων(για πειρατικη βασικα χρηση) και ολως ιδιαιτερως οι πολωση του προστατευτικου πλεγματος της λυχνιας εξοδου των πομπων αλλα ισως και καπου αλλου σκοπιμο λαθοςΟφειλω να ομολογησω οτι απο ολες τις κατασκευες που εδωσα στα βιβλια αυτα και ιδιαιτερα στο πρωτο με τους πομπους μεσαιων κυματων δεν τα ειχα κατασκευασει προσωπικα ολα αυτα παρα μονον τα πιο σημαντικα.Στα σημαντικα ησαν ΟΛΟΙ οιπομποι μεσαιων κυματων.,μερικοι δεκτες και σχεδον ολοι οι πομποι βραχεων και υπερβραχεων κυματων.Επι πλεον δε και ολοι οι ενισχυτες χαμηλων συχνοτητων και δυο πομποδεκτες.Αυτο δεν σημαινε οτι τα υπολοιπα δεν θα λειτουργουσαν διοτι ησαν κλασσικες κατασκευες ολα τα σχεδια των δυο βιβλιων.Παντωςγια τους πομπους μεσαιων κυματων απο οπου προεκυψε και το θεμα μπορω να πω οτι ολοι λειτουργουσαν αψογα διοτι τους.ειχα κατασκευασει πρωτα εγω εκτος του πομπου των 400 Watt τον οποιον δεν ειχα κατασκευασει εγω αλλα η ιδια η σχολη που σπουδαζα τοτε(Α,Σ,Η,Α.) και μαλιστα υπηρχε στην διδακταια υλη των εργαστηριων του τεταρτου εξαμηνου..Η μονη διαφορα ηταν οτι ειχα αλλαξει την αμερκανικη λυχνια εξοδου των 400 Watt ,η οποια δεν υπηρχε στην ελληνικη αγορα,με δυο 811 και προσηρμοσα και τις αναλογες τασεις τροφοδοσιας.Κατα τα αλλα ,ολα ησαν τα ιδια και με λιγη μονον προσπαθεια ενας εμπειρος κατασκευαστης που ειχε βασικες γνωσεις ραδιοηλεκτρολογιας θα τον κατασκευαζε.Εγω εχω γνωρισε ατομα που μου ειπαν οτι τον κατασκευασαν με λιγη προσπαθεια..Μετα απο 7 χρονια δε τον κατασκευασα και εγω για λογαρισμο ενος φιλου μου.
Αναφερομενος τωρα στις περιβοητες πολωσεις των λυχνιων εξοδου του φεροντος κυματος ησαν αυτες που επρεπε να ησαν αλλα επειδη οι λυχνιες που εχρησιμοποιουντο την εποχη εκεινη στην εξοδο(6L6,EL 34και 807)προηρχοντο απο διαφορετικα εργοστασια παραγωγης δεν ειχαν τα ιδια ηλεκτρικα χαρακτηριστικα για τον ιδιο τυπο αλλα διεφεραν.Γι αυτο επρεπε ο καθε ερασιτεχνης να ευρισκε την σωστη αντισταση πολωσεως του προστατευτικου πλεγματος με πειραματισμο.Εαν εβλεπε οτι θερμαινοταν πολυ η ανοδος και κοκκινιζε τοτε επρεπε να βαλει μεγαλυτερη αντισταση στο πλεγμα,δηλαδη 27ΚΩ η 33ΚΩ αντι των 22ΚΩ που συνηθως εδινα.Αυτα ολα ομως και αλλα προυποθεταν μια σχετικη γνωση των αρχων της ραδιοηλεκτρολογιας για να τα κανει καποιος και οχι με ανυπαρκτες γνωσεις να ξεκινησει την κατασκευη ενος πομπου.Αν δεν ηξερε επρεπε να συμβουλευτει καποιον που ηξερεδιοτι εχω σηναντησει ατομα που δεν ειχαν βρει κανενα προβλημα στις κατασκευες.Μολις πριν δεκα χρονια.,το 2010, γνωριστικα τυχαια με εναν τυπο ο οποιος ειχε μαγαζι φωτογραφιων και μου εκμηστηρευτηκα οτι την εποχη εκεινη ηταν ερασιτεχνης με πειρατικο ραδιοσταθμο που ειχε κατασκευασει απο το βιβλιο μου και μαλιστα ειχε βοηθησει και αλλους να κατασκευασουν την εποχη εκεινη.Δεν ειχε παει σε καμια σχολη ηλεκτρονικων.Κατα συμτωση ,μου ειπε,οτι εκεινη την περιοδο κατασκευαζε εκει πισω στο μαγαζι εναν πομπο 50 Watt μεσαιων κυματων.Με πηγε πισω και μου εδειξε την κατασκευη η οποια δεν ειχε τελειωσει ακομα αλλα σε κανα δυο ημερες.Του ειπα οτι θα ξαναπηγαινα σε δυο ημερες για να δω οταν θα τον εβαζε μπροστα με μια σχετικα μικρη κεραια.Οταν ξαναπηγα.εκλεισε το μαγαζι και πηγαμε απο πισω οπου εβαλε μπροστα τον πομπο.Δεν δουλευε καθολου,ουτε καν ταλαντωσεις.Τοτε καθισα σε μια καρεκλα μπροστα για να ελενξω το τι συνεβαινε.Μετ εκπληξεως ειδα οτι το πηνιο ταλαντωσεων το ειχε τοποθετησει με μια κοσα κατω απο το σασι και σε οριζοντια θεση.Μου ειπε οτι ο αριθμος των σπειρων ηταν ο ο ιδιος οπως στο βιβλιο μου.Τοτε του ειπα να βγαλει το πηνιο απο εκει και να το τοποθετησει πανω στο σασι και σε κατακορυφη θεση διοτι η αυτεπαγωγη του πηνιου ετσι οπως το ειχε τοποθετησε αλλαζε τελειως και δεν υπηρχαν ταλαντωσεις.Μολις το εβαλε οπως του ειπα τοτε ο πομπος λειτουργησε και ρυθμιζοντας τον μεταβλητο εξοδου ειχε δυνατο σημα εκπομπης.Δεν ηξερε το ατομο αυτο τι ειναι η αυτεπαγωγη και πως επιρεαζεται απο παρακειμενα μεταλικα αντικειμενα διοτι δεν ειχε σπουδασει τιποτα.Ολα μηχανικα τα ειχε μαθει.Πιστευω να εγινα κατανοητος γιατι πολλοι δεν μπορουσαν να κατασκευασουν τοτε η ευρισκαν δυσκολιες μα τους πομπους.Ηταν ΑΓΝΟΙΑ βασικων αρχων ραδιοηλεκτρολογιας ,κατι που το ειχα τονισει στον προλογο του βιβλιου μου,Θα μου πειτε οτι μπορουσα ολα αυτα τα κατασκευαστικα μυστικα να τα ειχα δωσει μαζι με το κειμενο των υλικων που χρειοζονται.Δεν το εκανα αυτο στις κατασκευες διοτι ο ογκος του βιβλιου θα ανεβαινε πολυ αλλα το τονισα στην αρχη.
Ερχομαι τωρα στο περιβοητο θεμα οτι το εκανα επιτηδες για να παρω αδεια εκδωσεως του βιβλιου κατι που μου θυμιζει τις συγχρονες θεωριες συνομωσιολογιας οπως οτι οι αμερικανοι δεν εχουν παει ποτε στο φεγγαρι ενω εχουν παει εξη φορες μεχρι το 1972 και αλλα πολλα.Λοιπον ,σας πληροφορω οτι για να εκδωσει καποιος ενα βιβλιο ειτε μεσω εκδωτη ειτε μονος του ΔΕΝ χρειαζεται καμια αδεια απο κανεναν.Ετσι ηταν απο τοτε και ετσι ειναι ακομα και τωρα.Και ενα τελευταιο.Ειναι γεγονος οτι στην πρωτη εκδωση του πρωτου βιβλιου μου το 1965 υπηρχαν μερικα τυπογραφικα λαθη τα οποια εγω συγκεντρωσα και τα εβαλα σε μια σελιδα η οποια υπηρχε στο τελος του βιβλιου κατα την δευτερη εκδωση που ελαβε χωρα το 1966 με τον τιτλο ¨¨Παροραματα¨¨.Αυτα ειχα να πω και ο εχων νουν νοειτω.

----------


## tsimpidas

Mεταφυσική και ηλεκτρονική μετάδοση ραδιοκυμάτων,,

μια βασική άσκηση αυτών που εξασκούν τις πνευματικές δυνάμεις τους είναι και η αποτυπωση-εγγραφη των σκέψεων τους σε 
κοινή κασέτα κασετόφωνου

η κασετα αυτη που στα αυτια καποιου ανυποπτου ακουγεται σαν να μην γραφει τιποτα χρεισημοποιητε 
για 
υπνοθεραπεία-υπνουποβολη
μεταφορά κρυφών μηνυμάτων και ακόμη και εκπομπή σε ραδιοφωνικό σημα λευκού ήχου με περιεχόμενο.

Ολα συχνότητες ειναι, οι σκέψεις, τα λόγια, τα τραγούδια, η μουσική.

----------


## Panoss

Κι αν δεν έχουμε κασετόφωνο;

----------


## kioan

> μια βασική άσκηση αυτών που εξασκούν τις πνευματικές δυνάμεις τους είναι και η αποτυπωση-εγγραφη των σκέψεων τους σε κοινή κασέτα κασετόφωνου



Πώς γίνεται η αρχική εγγραφή στην κασέτα; 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

> Πώς γίνεται η αρχική εγγραφή στην κασέτα; 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk





Υπενθυμιζεται οτι ο ηχος ειναι κυμα και χρειαζεται ενα μεσον για να διαδοθει , εδω ο αερας ο ατμοσφαιρικος.
Στους νεωτερους θα πω οτι τα κασσετοφωνα ειχαν και πληκτρο Rec ,κοκκινου χρωματος για την μαγνητοφωνιση.
Συνδοευονταν και απο ενα απλο μικροφωνακι , το συνδεαμε , του μιλαγαμε,ενω  η κασετα "εγραφε" βλεπε μαγνητοφωνιση
και εκπληκτοι ως πιτσιρικαδες ακουγαμε σε replay τη φωνη μας .
Στο παραδειγμα μας γινεται μια υπερβαση , δεν υπαρχει το στοιχειο της ομιλιας .Υπαρχουν ομως τα  εγκεφαλικα μας κυματα 
που ειναι τοσο ισχυρα  σε καποιους χαρισματικους ανθρωπους ,που διεγειρουν - ιονιζουν τον ατμοσφαρικο αερα  ,με τελικο αποτελεσμα
να ταλαντωνεται η "καψα" του μικροφωνου ,που με τη σειρα της διδει το ηλεκτρικο σημα που γραφει η κασεττα.
Οσοι δεν εχουν αυτο το χαρισμα δηλ η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια του κοσμου , δυσκολευεται να το  κατανοησει.
Αλλα και αυτοι που πιανουν πουλια στον αερα , ως εξωπραγματικοι δεν αντιμετωπιζονται ;

----------


## p.gabr

> ΑΠΟ : https://heliotypon.wordpress.com/200.../#comment-6389
> Τραπαλης Αθανασιος Says:    
> April 28, 2019 at 1:54 pm | Reply 
> 0
>  
> 0
> 
> .Αυτα ειχα να πω και ο εχων νουν νοειτω.





ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΜΕ    
Δεν χρειάζεται να απολογηθείτε  απ εκεί που αραδιάζετε αυτές τις γελοιότητες   ,τότε ήταν της μόδας αυτά και αρπάξατε την ευκαιρία , σήμερα παίζει η χειρομαντία και τα μέντιουμ , μέσα και σε αυτά λοιπόν.Eαν κάποιος στην Αμερική δημοσίευε αυτά τα σχέδια θα του έπαιρναν το δίπλωμα οχι μονο του ηλεκτρονικού, αλλά και του δημοτικού.  
Ενδεικτικο σχέδιο, γιατί όλα μα όλα, ήταν για κλάματα 

2019-05-02_21-40-45.jpg

Δεν συζητάμε βεβαία για κάποια σταθεροποίηση τάσης στον ταλαντωτή  αλλά  ΧΩΡΙς ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΠΟΖΕΥΤΙΚΟ  !!!!
Λειτουργούσαν όχι ότι δεν λειτουργούσαν  , άλλα οι βασικές αρχές δεν παραλείπονται ΠΟΤΈ , θα υπερασπιζόσασταν το χαμηλό κόστος (εαν τυχόν το διαβάζατε )   ,αλλά για δυο τρεις πυκνωτές????!!!!

----------

Dragonborn (27-05-19), 

gregpro (06-06-22), 

nick1974 (03-05-19), 

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (04-05-19)

----------


## fomalhaut

Κάπου το 74, στο μεγάλο μπεντενι στο Ηράκλειο , ο σχωρεμενος γέρος μου είχε μια πετρελαιοσομπα, κάθε χειμώνα το πρωί Πριν ανάψει Ακουγόταν μουσική από mw άμα άναβε και ζεστενοτανε , τσουλαγε η συχνότητα και σταμάταγε. Την καθαρίσαμε και το βούλωσε, αυτό θέλουν και οι ηλίθιοι σήμερα, να τους σβήσουμε και να καθαριστεί η συσκευή από όπου εκπέμπουν, συμπτωματικά
ο άνθρωπος συνέγραψε το 68 ποσό να ναι σήμερα. Εδώ εγώ εξηντάρης και μου χει γίνει κουρκουτι
, η δικιά σας δικαιολογία ποια είναι;;;

----------


## aris285

> Υπενθυμιζεται οτι ο ηχος ειναι κυμα και χρειαζεται ενα μεσον για να διαδοθει , εδω ο αερας ο ατμοσφαιρικος.
> Στους νεωτερους θα πω οτι τα κασσετοφωνα ειχαν και πληκτρο Rec ,κοκκινου χρωματος για την μαγνητοφωνιση.
> Συνδοευονταν και απο ενα απλο μικροφωνακι , το συνδεαμε , του μιλαγαμε,ενω  η κασετα "εγραφε" βλεπε μαγνητοφωνιση
> και εκπληκτοι ως πιτσιρικαδες ακουγαμε σε replay τη φωνη μας .
> Στο παραδειγμα μας γινεται μια υπερβαση , δεν υπαρχει το στοιχειο της ομιλιας .Υπαρχουν ομως τα  εγκεφαλικα μας κυματα 
> που ειναι τοσο ισχυρα  σε καποιους χαρισματικους ανθρωπους ,που διεγειρουν - ιονιζουν τον ατμοσφαρικο αερα  ,με τελικο αποτελεσμα
> να ταλαντωνεται η "καψα" του μικροφωνου ,που με τη σειρα της διδει το ηλεκτρικο σημα που γραφει η κασεττα.
> Οσοι δεν εχουν αυτο το χαρισμα δηλ η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια του κοσμου , δυσκολευεται να το  κατανοησει.
> Αλλα και αυτοι που πιανουν πουλια στον αερα , ως εξωπραγματικοι δεν αντιμετωπιζονται ;



 :Confused1:  :Thumbup:  :Head:

----------


## leosedf

Μνημόνια μέχρι να γίνει ο ήλιος μαύρη τρύπα.

----------


## tsimpidas

> η κασετα αυτη που στα αυτια καποιου ανυποπτου ακουγεται σαν να μην γραφει τιποτα χρεισημοποιητε 
> για 
> υπνοθεραπεία-υπνουποβολη
> μεταφορά κρυφών μηνυμάτων και ακόμη και εκπομπή σε ραδιοφωνικό σημα λευκού ήχου με περιεχόμενο.
> 
> Ολα συχνότητες ειναι, οι σκέψεις, τα λόγια, τα τραγούδια, η μουσική.



εκπομπή ονειρομορφης ?





σε ποια συχνότητα διαμορφώνει και πως γίνεται η φώραση ?

----------


## nepomuk

Να πως ξεχωριζει ο βαθεια φιλοσοφημενος τεχνικος - ηλεκτρονικος απο τους απλους κοινους.

----------


## tsimpidas

Οταν συνανταμε κατι στον κοσμο μας το λογικο ειναι να αναρωτηθουμε που ειναι το οριο στο καθε-τι

οπως γραφει και ο Ευγενιδης στην Ραδιοτεχνολογια ''θα μπορουσαμε να κανουμε εκπομπή και με τα 50hz του δικτύου αλλα οι κυκλοι θα ειχαν τετεια απόσταση μεταξυ τους που δεν θα ηταν δυνατό να ληφθεί η εκπομπή''

ουσιαστικα η διαμορφωση του σηματος στο φέρων χρησιμοποιητε αναλογος του δεκτη, 
ετσι 
μια σκέψη μπορει να διαμορφωθεί στην φέρουσα συχνότητα αρκει η φώραση του δεκτη να μπορει να συντονιστεί.


τι διαφορα εχει το ραδιοφωνο απο το κινητο τηλεφωνο ? η συχνοτητα του φέροντος.

αν καποιος ξερει και μπορει να εκπέμψει στην συχνοτητα που ο εγγεφαλος κανει ''φωραση'' μπορει και να διαμορφώσει σε αυτη την συχνότητα οτιδηποτε σημα θελει.

----------


## kioan

> εκπομπή ονειρομορφης ?




Το video που έβαλες το παρακολούθησες ως το τέλος;

Γιατί από το 5ο λεπτό περίπου και μετά εξηγεί τι ακριβώς είναι ο "This Man".

Spoiler alert:
 *Spoiler:*       *HOAX*

----------


## tsimpidas

δεν εξηγεί, δινει μια δική του ερμηνια.

Δες αυτό 





και αναρωτησου αν αυτοι οι ανθρωποι θα μπορούσαν να ανταλλάσσουν κασσετες κασετόφωνου, μεταξυ τους.

----------


## Panoss

> Να πως ξεχωριζει ο βαθεια φιλοσοφημενος τεχνικος - ηλεκτρονικος απο τους απλους κοινους.



Παρακαλώ 100 thumbs up στον κύριο από μένα.

----------


## nick1974

Εχοντας ριξει μια ματια στα εν λογο βιβλια και βλεποντας τη θεοποιηση του εν λογο κυριου απ τους παλιους ραδιοερασιτεχνες, μπορω να πω οτι εχω ολοκληρωμενη αποψη για το λογο που στην Ελλαδα ακομη και στα 90 s κατι κουδουνιστρες θεωρουταν σωστοι πομποι!!
Το οτι κατι πουλιεται για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση εστω και παρανομη δε σημαινει οτι δεν πρεπει να πληρει τουλαχιστο καποιους βασικους κανονες ασφαλειας χρησης (ειχα παει σε σπιτι συμφορουμιτη που εχει γραψει και σε αυτο το νημα κι ειχα δει μια 4cx1500 σε ενα ανοιχτο σασι σε χωρο που ειχε προσβαση το παιδι του! (Ναι δεν εκανα λαθος, μας ειχαν πεσει κατι 1500ρες στο Μοναστηρακι  και πειραματιζομασταν να τις οδηγησουμε με μια παραλλαγη ενος τρανζιστορικου απ το handbook της arrl για εκπομπη στα μεσαια)  Δε θα τον κατονομασω βεβαια ουτε εχω και κανενα θεμα με τον ανθρωπο, φιλοι ημασταν την εποχη των ερτζιανων εξ αλλου και τα λεγαμε καθε μερα, ουτε το ειπα για να στοχοποιησω καποιον αφου ξερω οτι οι περισσοτεροι φαν του τραπαλη και του καθε επιστημονα του Μοναστηρακιου τα ιδια καναν, αλλα για να τονισω τη ζημια που καναν στο χωρο των ηλεκτρονικων (η εστω της ραδιοπειρατικης κοινοτητας) ανθρωποι σαν τον εν λογο συγγραφεα που ερχεται τωρα καταμουτρα και λεει στο μυνημα του εν μεσω δικαιολογιων και ασυναρτησιων πως δεν εφταιγε αυτος που ολα του τα σχεδια ηταν ενα ματσο λαθη, ανακριβειες και με φουλ επικινδυνοτητα (κανεις δεν ξερει ουτε θα μαθει αν εχει σκοτωθει και κανεις πανω σε τετοιους "πειραματισμους" ) αλλα το οτι αυτοι που δεν τα καταφερναν δεν ξεραν να αλλαξουν και να βαλουν τις σωστες τιμες εξαρτηματων!!!!!!!!!!
Δηλαδη κυριε τραπαλη ποιος ο σκοπος των συγκεκριμενων βιβλιων? για να καταλαβω. Απευθυνονταν σε ατομα που γνωριζαν? Ποιο ατομο που γνωριζει θα επαιρνε στα σοβαρα τετοια "σχεδια" ? (χωρις μετασχηματιστες, χωρις αποζευκτικους, με λαθος πολωσεις, με λαθος προσαρμογες εξοδου, με οτι να ναι σχεδιαση) Και στην τελικη για ποιο λογο να αγοραζε τα βιβλια σας? Δε μπορουσε να φτιαξει μονος του τα σχεδια? (εκτος αν χρειαζοταν εμπνευση  :hahahha: )  και μαλλον πολυ καλυτερα, γιατι τα δικα σας θα ειχαν μια δικαιολογια μονο αν ειχαν σχεδιαστει στις αρχες του 20ου αιωνα την εποχη των πρωτοπορων του πειραματισμου (ολα ειχαν το ιδιο pattern : μια hartley ταλαντωση με χρηση αδικαιολογητα υπερβολικα μεγαλης λυχνιας, με πολωσεις ΠΑΝΤΟΥ 22ΚΩ λες και ειναι κατι μαγικο, επειτα ενα κακοσχεδιασμενο σταδιο εξοδου η στα μεγαλυτερα ενδιαμεσα υπηρχε και ενα σταδιο buffer που δεν ηταν buffer αλλα driver, συνηθως επισεις κακοσχεδιασμενο και με λαθος επιλογη λυχνιας, κατι δηλαδη που το σχεδιαζει στο ποδι οποιοσδηποτε. Να μη μιλησω για τα FM που ειχαν ΟΛΑ εκεινο τον κατα τυχη ταλαντωτη με τον πυκνωτη κατα τυχη αναδρασης).

Δεν εχω τιποτα προσωπικο με τον ανθρωπο και καπου ειναι και αβολο να τον κρινω και λογο ηλικειας αλλα και επειδη δε μπορω να γνωριζω ουτε τι ανθρωπος ειναι ουτε τι προσωπικοτητα εχει απλα επειδη χαζεψα δυο βιβλια που εγραψε πριν μισο ζιωνα, και η κριτικη μου αφορα καθαρα την απαντηση που εδωσε με σκοπο να υποστηριξει την συγγραφη τους





> Δεν συζητάμε βεβαία για κάποια σταθεροποίηση τάσης στον ταλαντωτή αλλά ΧΩΡΙς ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΠΟΖΕΥΤΙΚΟ !!!!





ζητας να γνωριζει οτιδηποτε σχετικα με σταθεροποιησεις τασης ο ανθρωπος που απαντησε το 2019 με το παρακατω:





> Αναφερομενος τωρα στις περιβοητες πολωσεις των λυχνιων εξοδου του φεροντος κυματος ησαν αυτες που επρεπε να ησαν αλλα επειδη οι λυχνιες που εχρησιμοποιουντο την εποχη εκεινη στην εξοδο(6L6,EL 34και 807)προηρχοντο απο διαφορετικα εργοστασια παραγωγης δεν ειχαν τα ιδια ηλεκτρικα χαρακτηριστικα για τον ιδιο τυπο αλλα διεφεραν.Γι αυτο επρεπε ο καθε ερασιτεχνης να ευρισκε την σωστη αντισταση πολωσεως του προστατευτικου πλεγματος με πειραματισμο.Εαν εβλεπε οτι θερμαινοταν πολυ η ανοδος και κοκκινιζε τοτε επρεπε να βαλει μεγαλυτερη αντισταση στο πλεγμα,δηλαδη 27ΚΩ η 33ΚΩ αντι των 22ΚΩ που συνηθως εδινα.Αυτα ολα ομως και αλλα προυποθεταν μια σχετικη γνωση των αρχων της ραδιοηλεκτρολογιας για να τα κανει καποιος και οχι με ανυπαρκτες γνωσεις να ξεκινησει την κατασκευη ενος πομπου.



Παναγιωτη, εσυ που προλαβες μια χαρα εκεινες τις εποχες, στο στρατο οταν αλλαζατε λαμπες αλλαζατε και ολες τις πολωσεις?  :Lol:  και μαλιστα ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥΣ?  :hahahha: 

Οτι να ναι... Το βασιλειο του οτι να ναι...

Κυριε τραπαλη, οι πολωσεις υπολογιζονται με συγκεκριμενο τυπο, που ακομα κι αν δεν τον γνωριζετε, τουλαχιστο στις πεντοδους μπορουσατε να χρησιμοποιεισετε απλα το νομο του Ωμ πανω στις καμπυλες της εκαστοτε λυχνιας.
Φυσικα και στα εξαρτηματα υπαρχουν διαφορες και τοτε και τωρα και παντα θα υπαρχουν (αυτες οι διαφορες ειναι και η χαρα του overclocker ) αλλα ΔΕΝ ειναι ουτε ηταν ποτε τοσο τραγικες ωστε να ξεφευγουν τοσο απ τις βασικες καμπυλες ωστε να μην ξερουμε κατι τι τασεις θελει και πως λειτουργει. (αν τα ηλεκτρονικα ηταν οπως εσεις πιστευετε οτι ειναι τοτε ουτε data sheet ουτε καμπυλες θα ειχαμε ουτε τιποτα γιατι δε θα ειχαν λογο υπαρξης, απλα θα βαζαμε τασεις μεχρι να δουμε αν ζεστενεται κατι, και αν καιγοταν και το αντικαταστουσαμε θα επρεπε να ξαναρχισουμε τα πειραματα γιατι το καινουργιο  "κατι" θα ειχε διαφορετικα χαρακτηριστικα) Και το πως λειτουργει καποιος πανω σε ενα αντικειμενο ειναι η διαφορα των μηχανικων απ των τσαρλατανων.
Φυσικα και αλλαζοντας μια λυχνια σε μια καλοσχεδιασμενη κατασκευη με αυτοπολωσεις μπορει να υπηρχαν καποια βολτ διαφορα, και φυσικα απο τη σχεδιαση μπορει στην εφαρμογη να χρειαζοταν καποιο fine tuning στα υλικα, αλλα μεχρι εκει, και αυτο δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τις ηλιθιοτητες περι "απαραιτητων πειραματισμων για να ταιριαξει με τη συγκεκριμενη λυχνια που αγοραστηκε" 



Στάλθηκε από το SM-T585 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Επειδή τα βιβλία του Τράπαλη διαβάστηκαν από πολλούς και ήταν εκείνη την εποχή σχεδόν τα μοναδικά στο είδος τους, βλέπω ότι  εξακολουθεί να έχει ενδιαφέρον το θέμα. Νομίζω ότι όλα τα προβλήματα προέκυψαν από το γεγονός ότι πάρα πολλά κυκλώματα ήταν υποθετικά, είχαν σχεδιαστεί στο χαρτί αλλά δεν είχαν δοκιμαστεί, σύμφωνα με τα λόγια του ιδίου. Γιαυτό το λόγο ο τίτλος των βιβλίων θα έπρεπε να είναι κάπως έτσι: "Ιδέες για ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές", ή "Προτάσεις ερασιτεχνικών ηλεκτρονικών κατασκευών". Νομίζω ότι έτσι μπαίνουν τα πράγματα στη θέση τους.

----------


## nick1974

> "Ιδέες για ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές", ή "Προτάσεις ερασιτεχνικών ηλεκτρονικών κατασκευών". Νομίζω ότι έτσι μπαίνουν τα πράγματα στη θέση τους.




βρε Γιωργο ειναι προταση να φτιαξει καποιος κατι με ανορθωση δικτυου η χωρις αποζευκτικους?
Δε μιλαμε για την εποχη που ανακαλυφθηκε ο τηλεγραφος, ουτε για την εποχη που ο Μπελ εβαζε μπαταριες σε σειρα με καρβουνα. Αν βρεις τα handbook της arrl εκεινης της εποχης η ελαφρως αργοτερα της rsgb η αν δεις διαφορα manual ασυρματων στρατου η ναυτιλιας θα δεις οτι ειδικα τοτε επειδη δεν υπηρχε η ευκολια του broadband και των software λυσεων οι κατασκευαστες (ΚΑΙ οι ερασιτεχνες) φτιαχναν τετοιες σχεδιασεις και υλοποιησεις που σημερα ειμαστε εντελως πιθικοι μπροστα τους, κι εδω δικαιολογουμε τις κακοτεχνιες και την ημιμαθεια με το οτι "δεν υπηρχαν αλλα" ?
Δηλαδη αν δεν εβρισκαν βιβλια ογκολογιας στα Ελληνικα θα ηταν λογικο να κατσω να γραψω ενα κι οτι βγει? 
Αν καποιος δεν ειναι αριστος γνωστης ενος αντικειμενου το τελευταιο πραγμα που πρεπει να κανει ειναι να κατσει να γραψει βιβλιο πανω σ αυτο και να μεταδωσει την ημιμαθεια του και σε αλλους. 


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Τέτοια ήταν τα βιβλία, αυτή ήταν η πραγματικότητα της εποχής, η προστασία από το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα ήταν χαμηλής ποιότητας, πολλά ραδιόφωνα χρησιμοποιούσαν ανόρθωση δικτύου για οικονομία, οι ηλεκτρικοί πίνακες ήταν μαρμάρινοι ανοιχτού τύπου χωρίς ρελέ προστασίας, , οι γειώσεις γίνονταν στη σωλήνα του νερού (και αλίμονο στον υδραυλικό που θα άγγιζε σωλήνα με διαρροή ρεύματος), τα πολύ παλιά σπίτια δεν είχαν τριπολικές πρίζες, η γνώση δεν ήταν κτήμα πολλών, δεν έγραφαν βιβλία πάντα οι άριστοι γνώστες του αντικειμένου κλπ κλπ. Ως φαινόμενο μιας εποχής αναφερόμαστε σε αυτά τα βιβλία, όχι ως πρόταση επανάληψης των ίδιων κατασκευών σήμερα.

----------

nick1974 (26-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

> . Ως φαινόμενο μιας εποχής αναφερόμαστε σε αυτά τα βιβλία, όχι ως πρόταση επανάληψης των ίδιων κατασκευών σήμερα.



οσον αφορα αυτο, δεν αντιλεγω ομως υπαρχει μια ενσταση πανω στην απαντηση του κυριου Τραπαλη ο οποιος εντελως αμετανοητος θεωρει ακομα και σημερα οτι αυτα ηταν μια χαρα και οτι καλως επραξε που τα δημοσιευσε (μαλιστα τονιζει υποτιμητικα οτι καποιοι θα τα παιρναν για παρανομη πειρατικη χρηση λες και αυτο μπορει να σημαινει οτιδηποτε, υποτιμοντας ουσιαστικα τους ανθρωπους που του δωσαν τα λεφτα τους για να αγορασουν το βιβλιο του) και καθεται και πιπολογει οτι το μονο προβλημα ηταν σε ενα σχεδιο ενος πομπου 400w προσπαθοντας βλακωδως να παρασυρει τους επικριτες να κοιταξουν ενα θαμνακι καπου στη γωνια κι οχι το δασος.
Πιστευω btw πως το μονο θετικο που εκανε ηταν που σταματησε να ασχολειται με τα ηλεκτρονικα και το ριξε στις αστρολογιες οπου οτι μπουρδα και να πει ειναι οκ.

btw η εποχη τοτε και ακομα πιο παλια ακριβως επειδη υπηρχε περιορισμος ως προς την τεχνολογια εξαρτηματων που επρεπε να καλυφθει με σοβαρη σχεδιαση και σοφιστικε μηχανικη υλοποιηση εβγαλε πραγματικα αριστουργηματα και ειναι κριμα να κοιταμε μονο τις τσαπατσουλιες και τις βλακειες που πηγαζαν στην ημιμαθεια κι οχι καποια μηχανηματα σταθμους στην ιστορια που ακομα και σημερα ντρεπεσαι να τα κοιταξεις.




Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mig29fla@gmail.com

Oποιος ψαχνεται καλώς ψαχνεται... και σε όλα τα θέματα !!! κανεις δεν ειναι θεος !!! μην κρίνεις για να μην κριθεις !!!

----------


## ro54pi

Καλημερα. Απο τα πρωτα βιλβια που αγορα ειναι και  αυτα του Τραπαλη και ενος αλλου. Κομπος νομιζω ειναι το ονομα του. Οταν κατεβω στη αποθηκη θα τα βρω. Εκτος απο τα βιβλια αγοραζα και καποια σχετικα με τα ηλεκτρονικα περιοδικα. Στην ιστοσελιδα http://www.ropi54.gr/ ειναι αρκετα τευχη απο τα ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΝΕΑ. Για να νοσταλγουν οι παλιοι και να μαθαινουν οι νεοι !!!
Ραδιο Πανοραμα
http://www.ropi54.gr/
https://www.facebook.com/athina.kifisia

----------

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (20-06-19)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

ro54pi, αν έχετε παλιά βιβλία και μπορείτε να τα σκανάρετε, επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου για να αναρτηθούν στην ενότητα "Αρχεία".

----------

nick1974 (20-06-19)

----------


## nick1974

> ro54pi, αν έχετε παλιά βιβλία και μπορείτε να τα σκανάρετε, επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου για να αναρτηθούν στην ενότητα "Αρχεία".



τα περιοδικα τα χει σκαναρισμενα στο blog του, απλα αδεια ας δωσει.
Και ακομα και για συλλεκτικους λογους λιγο που τους εριξα μια ματια αξιζουν (παραπεμπουν σε αλλες εποχες)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## itta-vitta

Έχει το θράσος και μιλάει ο .......................... Μαζεύαμε ένα χαρτζιλίκι με κόπο και πήγαινε στα κωλοσχέδιά σου το οποίο για να το μαζέψουμε, δουλεύαμε.. Μερικές από τις "αστοχίες" : Πομπός 400 βαττ. Κάτω κέντρο και κάτω δεξιά, τα τροφοδοτικά. Μ/σ 2*900 ac διπλή ανορθωση. Έχουμε 9* ρίζα2 ή 1,414.Στην εξομάλυνση έχει δύο ομάδες από 2 ηλεκτρολ 450ν έκαστος εν σειρά. Κάν'τε τους υπολογισμούς και βγάλετε τα συμπεράσματά σας. 
Το άλλο τροφοδοτικό, περίπου τα ίδια. διπλή ανορθ μ/σ 2*1300, 3+3 ηλεκτρολ 3*450ν εν σειρά. Υπάρχουν κι άλλα πολλά

----------


## itta-vitta

900*1,414=1272,6 ν
2*450=900 ν  σκάνε

1300*1,414=1838,2 ν
3*450=1350 ν σκάνε

00000.jpg
για κατασκευαστής βομβών πάντως έκανες Τράπαλη

----------


## itta-vitta

Να πω και για την 15κω/20βαττ στο 1ο τροφοδ 2πλη ανορθ 900ν, που πήρε φωτιά. Το γιατί; Κάντε τον υπολογισμό, νομος του Ωμ. Η τάση στα άκρα της αντίστασης, υπολογίστε ρεύμα και και ισχύ αντίστασης.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Το έγραψα και προηγουμένως και θα το ξαναγράψω: Οι περισσότερες κατασκευές δεν ήταν δοκιμασμένες, ήταν μόνο σχέδια στα χαρτιά. Πολύς κόσμος ταλαιπωρήθηκε με αυτά, μεταξύ των οποίων και εγώ. Όταν ήμουν μαθητής Γυμνασίου, πειραματίστηκα και απέκτησα εμπειρία διορθώνοντας τα λάθη κάποιων από τις κατασκευές που έκανα από εκείνα τα βιβλία. Αυτό που με στενοχώρησε περισσότερο από όλα ήταν ότι ανέλαβα να μετατρέψω το λαμπάτο ραδιόφωνο συγγενικού μου προσώπου από μπαταρίας (1,5/90 βολτ) σε δικτύου με το τροφοδοτικό του βιβλίου. Ο βόμβος 100Hz ήταν ανυπόφορος διότι η εξομάλυνση της χαμηλής τάσης ήταν ανεπαρκής και δεν ήξερα τότε με ποιο τρόπο να το διορθώσω. Πολύ αργότερα έκανα άλλες δύο τέτοιες μετατροπές με απόλυτη επιτυχία αλλά με τροφοδοτικό δικής μου σχεδίασης.

----------


## itta-vitta

Γειά σου φίλε Δημήτρη Τρελέ Επιστήμονα. Ναι τα έχουμε ξαναπεί αυτά, τα είχαμε συζητήσει και κατ' ιδίαν.

----------


## itta-vitta

Τώρα που πήρα φόρα θα τα πω. Τα ίδια και στα τροφοδοτικά του 100βαττ 2*807 πους πουλ. Λείπουν ρφ τσοκ από μπαφερ και εξοδο. Το ίδιο επίσης και από το σχέδιο των 400βαττ. Τάχα τον κατασκεύασε η σχολή. Για τις άλλες κατασκευές πομπών, από διατάξεις Π δίναι σε μονόπολο, για ωμική έξοδο ούτε λόγος

----------


## nick1974

> Το έγραψα και προηγουμένως και θα το ξαναγράψω: Οι περισσότερες κατασκευές δεν ήταν δοκιμασμένες, ήταν μόνο σχέδια στα χαρτιά.




Αυτο δεν ειναι δικαιολογια ομως.
ΑΝ ο τυπος ηταν οπως λεει αποφοιτος καποιας ανωτερης σχολης θεωρω γελοιο να κανει τετοια τραγικα λαθη.
Απο ποτε χρειαζονται ειδικες δοκιμες για ενα ταλαντωτη κι ενα ενισχυτη rf , κι ενα τροφοδοτικο της πλακας με σκετη ανορθωση και εξομαλυνση?


ΜΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ!

παντως σε τετοιες σχεδιασεις και μαλιστα με λυχνιες ειναι πραγματικα τρομερα δυσκολο να καταφερει ανθρωπος να κανει τετοια λαθη.
Αυτες οι σχεδιασεις μου μοιαζουν σαν καποιος να προσπαθουσε να φτιαξει ενα σχεδιο απο μνημης που καπου το ειδε αλλα δε γνωριζει τιποτα απο ηλεκτρονικα (γνωριζει απο αστρολογια ομως)



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## itta-vitta

Εκτός από τον υπολογισμό του κόστους κατασκευής, μετρούσε και την εμβέλεια του πομπού σε χλμ. Και το καλύτερο της υπόθεσης ο συντονισμός με λαμπάκι 6,3 σε σειρά με την κεραία. Εκτός του ότι δεν αντέχει το λαμπάκι, αν αντεχε θα απορροφούσε σημαντική ισχύ

----------


## nick1974

> Και το καλύτερο της υπόθεσης ο συντονισμός με λαμπάκι 6,3 σε σειρά με την κεραία. Εκτός του ότι δεν αντέχει το λαμπάκι, αν αντεχε θα απορροφούσε σημαντική ισχύ




σου λεω, καπου ειδε καποια σχεδια, τα αποτυπωσε στο μυαλο του κι εκατσε να τα σχεδιασει απο μνημης.
Αυτο με το λαμπακι φυσικα και εχει υπαρξει για συντονισμο (ειχαν τετοια οι ναζι σε μικρους πομπους ) αλλα φυσικα δεν ηταν οπως το περιγραφει ο πανεπιστημονας (βασικα ειχε ανεξαρτητο κυκλωμα με διπλοδιοδο λυχνια κοντα στη γραμμη μεταφορας με ξεχωριστη τροφοδοσια 90volt και αργοτερα το εφαρμοζαν κι οι μαρκονηδες με λαμπα φθορισμου)


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## itta-vitta

00001.jpg 00002.jpg

Για να γελάσουμε λίγο.

----------


## itta-vitta

Το θέμα με καίει γιατί ξόδεψα πολλά χρήματα για να κατασκευάσω τα σχέδια αυτά. Τελικά μου έμειναν υλικά και κάποια στιγμή βρήκα την άκρη. Ο κύριος αυτός πρέπει να έβγαλε πολλά χρήματα από την κυκλοφορία των βιβλίων του. Εκτος που τα πουλούσε ο ίδιος μέσω αγγελίας -διαφήμισης σε τεχνικά περιοδικά της εποχής, τα έβλεπες και σε καλά βιβλιοπωλεία. Υπ όψιν ότι η βιβλιογραφία για τις συγκεκριμένες κατασκευές στις αρχές του '70 ήταν φτωχή έως ανύπαρκτη. Τέλος πάντων πολλά είπαμε και τα ξαναείπαμε. Δίνω τέλος στη συζήτηση, μόνο αναγνώστης θα είμαι στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

----------

nestoras (21-06-19)

----------


## leosedf

Αν γίνεται μην ανεβάζετε άλλα αρχεία υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο server.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΕΤΡΙΔΗΣ

Θα θελα να ευχαριστήσω δημόσια, το Δημήτρη τον Τρελό Επιστήμονα, για τη διάθεση που έχει να μοιράζεται τις γνώσεις του μαζί μας, όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.
  Ως ένα παράδειγμα αναφέρω, τις αναλυτικές  οδηγίες κατασκευής μετασχηματιστή διαμόρφωσης, αλλά και πολλά άλλα ιδιαίτερα σημαντικά.
  Να τον ευχαριστήσω (όπως και τον itta-vitta) και για τη δουλειά που έκανε και ανέβασε σκαναρισμένα 2 παλιά τεχνικά βιβλία με πολύτιμες πληροφορίες. 
Σήμερα τα κατέβασα, τίποτε δεν πάει χαμένο...
  Θα ήθελα να μας περιγράψει (εφ όσον έχει χρόνο και μπορεί)  και τον τρόπο υπολογισμού ενός πηνίου (τσοκ) υψηλής αυτεπαγωγής με πυρήνα Ε, Ι, προκειμένου να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε φίλτρο τύπου Π σε τροφοδοτικό.

  Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα ήθελα κάποιο email για να μπορέσω να επικοινωνήσω άμεσα μαζί του.

  Για άλλη μια φορά τον ευχαριστώ.

  Υ.Γ. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και στους διαχειριστές της ιστοσελίδας για το βήμα που μας δίνουν.


  Νίκος,    Σέρρες

----------

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (03-05-20)

----------

